# موضوع متكامل عن اسبوع الالام وتاريخه وطقوسه



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

أسبوع الآلام 


كان في البداية هناك يوم واحد يصام فيه وهو يوم الجمعة العظيمة وقد حفظ هذا اليوم في اللاشعور المسيحي ضداً لفرح اليهود بعيد 14 نيسان ،

وكانت غايته هي الشهادة بالأسف والأسى الذي ملأ قلوب المسيحيين عندما يفكرون في إخوانهم من شعب إسرائيل الذين لم يقبلوا إلى معرفة المسيا .


والى هذا اليوم (يوم الجمعة العظيمة) أضيف اليوم التالي له وهو يوم السبت الذي أعتبر بالأحرى ذا خاصية الاستعداد المباشر للعيد .


ولقد أشارت الديداخى (تعليم الرسل) إلى صوم هذين اليومين لاسيما المقبلين إلى المعمودية (الموعوظين) (1) ومعروف إن يوم القيامة في البداية المبكرة جداً في الكنيسة كان ليلة عيد القيامة .

فتقول الديداخية( قبل المعمودية ،ليصم المعمد والذي يعتمد ومن يمكنه (ذلك) من الآخرين وأوص الذي يعتمد ، أن يصوم يوماً أو يومين قبل المعمودية ) (4:7) 


وهو نفس ما تذكره قوانين هيبوليتوس القبطية في القانون (4:19) وأيضا تحدث العلامة ترتليان (160- 225م) في كنيسة شمال أفريقيا عن (صوم الفصح) الذي كان يبدأ يوم الجمعة العظيمة ويدوم حتى فجر أحد القيامة .

كما يذكره القديس إيريناؤس (130-200م) في عبارة له أوردها يوسابيوس المؤرخ (إن صوم ما قبل الفصح هو يومان أو ثلاثة أي انه في القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت فترة استعداد الفصح لا تتعدى يومان أو ثلاثة أيام).



ثم كان التطور التالي لذلك وهو صوم الاسبوعكله وهو أسبوع الفصح (ستة أيام) والذي عرف فيما بعد باسم( أسبوع الآلام )

وأول ذكر جاء له في الدسقولية السريانية ( ديداسكاليا اى تعاليم الرسل)

التي تم تدوينها في شمال سوريا مابين عامي( 200 -250 م) وكان قد حفظ أولا في كنيسة أورشليم ولقد كان صوم الأربعيني منفصلاً عن صوم أسبوع الآلام خلال مرحلة تاريخية معينة


وكان الصوم يبدأ بعد عيد الأبيفانيا (عيد الغطاس ) مباشرة وهو الثاني عشر من طوبة على نحو ما فعل مخلصنا له المجد ،


ثم يفطرون فىاليوم الثاني والعشرين من أمشير وبعد ذلك بمدة يعملون جمعة الآلام ويختمونها بعيد القيامة .


وظلوا على هذا الحال إلى أيام البابا الأنبا ديمتريوس الكرام البابا الثاني عشر من باباوات الإسكندرية (188- 230)


وهذا قرر أن يكون أسبوع الآلام تاليا لصوم الأربعيني ،


وظلت مدة الصومين معاً أربعين يوماً ،


وبعني أخر كان الصوم الكبير ذو الأربعين يوماً ينتهي يوم الجمعة العظيمة وليس جمعة ختام الصوم كما نعرف اليوم


اى أن فتر ة الصوم الكلية أربعين يوماً فقط حاوية فيها أسبوع الفصح المقدس ،


وهذا ما تؤكده الرسالة الفصحية الثانية للبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى (328-373 م)


والتي كتبها سنة 330م وان يكون الفصح المسيحي في الأحد التالي لفصح اليهود ،


وهذا هو التقليد الذي اتبعته كنائس مصر وفلسطين وروما


فقد كتب البابا بذلك إلى بطاركة الكراسي الثلاثة وهم فيكتور بطريرك رومية ،ومكسيموس بطريرك إنطاكية ، وأغابيوس أسقف أورشليم


إلا إن الشرقيين تمسكوا بما كانوا عليه وهو الاحتفال بالفصح يوم 14 نيسان مع اليهود سواء وقع يوم أحد أم لا بحجة أن هذا ما تسلموه من بوليكربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول .



ظل أباء الكنيسة طوال القرون الثلاثة الأولى يجاهدون لتوحيد هذا العيد ،


حتى جاء مجمع نقية سنة 325م وقرر أن يكون العيد في الأحد التالي ليوم 14 نيسان حتى لا يعيدوا قبل اليهود أو معهم


واستمرت الكنائس تسير على هذا النظام إلى أن اصد البابا جريجورى الثالث عشر أمره بالإصلاح المشهور سنة 1582م مما ترتب عليه انقسام الكنيسة إلى فريقين ، اولهما يتمسك بقرار مجمع نيقية وهم الأقباط ومن معهم ، والثاني يتبع الإصلاح الغريغورى.​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

الجَناز العام:-


في اللغة العربية نقول < جَنز الكاهن الميت> أي صلى عليه الجَناز (بفتح الجيم )

وهو الصلاة على الميت والجَنازة أو الجِنازة وجمعها جَنائز هي المأتم أو الاحتفال الذي يقوم به أهل الميت (جُنز فلان) أي مات وجُعل في الجَنازة [المنجد في اللغة العربية والأعلام]



والتجنيز في اللغة القبطية هو

(بي هيفى ) وله كتاب مختص به يحوى نصوص الصلوات التي تقال فيه وهو كتاب الخدمات.




وصلوات التجنيز في الكنيسة القبطية هي :


· تجنيز البطاركة والمطارنة والأساقفة

· تجنيز القمامصة والقسوس

· تجنيز الشمامسة

· تجنيز الرهبان

· تجنيز الراهبات

· تجنيز الرجال الكبار

· تجنيز النساء الكبار

· تجنيز النساء اللواتي يمتن عند الولادة

· تجنيز الأطفال الذكور

· تجنيز البنات





أما عن التجنيز العام -


فعندما ينتهي الكاهن من صلاة قداس احد الشعانين يبدأ بتوزيع الأسرار المقدسة ، ويقول الشعب المزمور المائة والخمسين بلحن الشعانين أيضاً يقفل ستر الهيكل ويبدأ صلاة الجناز العام


ويذكر عنها يوحنا بن السباع في القرن الثالث عشر :


" تجنيز الأحياء يوم أحد الشعانين. ثم بعد الساعة التاسعة من النهار يحضر جميع الشعب المسيحي .... إلى البيعة ليحضروا التجنيز العام"



ويسميه بن السباع صلاة الساعة السادسة من يوم أحد الشعانين على اعتبار إن الكاهن يصلى في القداس الساعة الثالثة فقط


ويكون التجنيز العام هو صلاة الساعة السادسة


ولكن لا يوجد في الكتب القديمة ما يوصى بصلاة الساعة الثالثة فقط لان صلاة الساعة التاسعة من يوم أحد الشعانين صلاة مستحدثة أضيفت في الطابعات الحديثة لكتاب البصخة 



وجاء في تعليم الجوهرة النفيسة لطقوس الكنيسة ما يأتي :-


يجتمع الشعب المسيحي رجالا ونساء كباراً وصغار عبيداً إماء في البيعة المقدسة لحضور التجنيز العام .



والغرض من ذلك

في هذا اليوم خشية أن يموت أحدهم في جمعة البصخة فلا يجب رفع بخور إلا يومي الخميس والسبت . فهذا التجنيز يغنى عن التجنيز في الأربعة الأيام التي لا يجب رفع بخور فيها.

بل إذا انتقل احد يحضرون به إلى البيعة وتقرأ عليه الفصول التي تناسب التجنيز من غير رفع بخور.



بعض الملاحظات الهامة على طقس الجناز العام:




1. يلاحظ أن قراءات الجناز العام هي نفس قراءات تجنيز الرجال ولا نعرف هل طقس تجنيز الرجال أُخذ من الجناز العام آم العكس أو بعنى اخر مَن مِن الطقسين أقدم نرجو البحث في هذا الجزء.


ولكن الذي يتضح لنا أن اختيار طقس تجنيز الرجال سببه أن قراءاته تتكلم بصفة عامة وموضعها حول(قيامة الراقدين ).


فالنبوة (حز 27 : 1-14 ) تتكلم عن إحياء عظام الموتى والبولس ( 1كو 15:1-23) عن قيامتهم فى المسيح وفصل الإنجيل (يو5:19-29) عن قيامة الأبرار منهم إلى الحياة والأشرار إلى الدينونة.



2. الماء الذي يصلى عليه الكاهن أثناء التجنيز هو ماء غير لتكريس سعف النخل وأيضا هو ليس ماء خاص بالتجنيز ولكنه هو ماء التسريح الذي يرش به الشعب في نهاية كل قداس .



3. لا نضع الستور السوداء على المذبح إلا بعد انتهاء التجنيز العام وصرف الشعب .
​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

ترتيب ما يقال في أسبوع الآلام :-


فرضت قوانين الرسل على كل مسيحي قراءة العهدين القديم والجديد في أسبوع الآلام


وعلى هذا النظام سارت الكنيسة منذ عهدها الأول حتى زمن الأنبا غبريال الثاني السابع والسبعون من باباوات الإسكندرية عام 1258 م


رأى صعوبة ذلك على أفراد الشعب ، فجمع عدد كبيراً من آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها ، ووضع نظاماً لقراءات هذا الأسبوع عبارة عن فصول النبوات والأناجيل المتضمنة ألام السيد المسيح .


وجعل لكل ساعة قراءات معينة ورتبها طبقاً لسير الحوادث في الأسبوع الأخير من حياة المخلص على الأرض ،وجمع كل ذلك في الكتاب المعروف باسم (الدلال) أو (كتاب البصخة)



وكلمة دلال مأخوذة من الفعل "دل"


أي ارشد إلى شيء والدلال هو الكتاب الطقسى الذي يرشد إلى أسلوب تكميل الخدمة الطقسية للمناسبة ولدينا في الكنيسة القبطية دلال أسبوع الآلام ودلال اللقان والسجدة .


وسارت الكنيسة على هذا الترتيب إلى أيام الأنبا بطرس أسقف البهنسا الذي رأى أن بعض الساعات في كتاب البصخة رتبت بها قراءات أكثر من غيرها ،


فتلافى ذلك بأن جعل الساعات متوازية في القراءات ،ورتب لكل يوم عظتين كما هو مدون في كتاب البصخة المستعمل الآن.


وتوضع الستور السوداء على المنجليا وتوشح الكنيسة كلها بالأغطية السوداء إشارة إلى حزن الكنيسة كمشاركة للمسيح في ألامه ،


وتكون الصلوات في الخورس الثاني خارج الإسكينى وهذا يذكرنا بآلام الرب وصلبه على جبل الأقرانيون خارج أورشليم ،وهذا يذكرنا بذبيحة الخطية في العهد القديم والتي كانت تحرق خارج المحلة لئلا تنجسها (خر 14:29 ، لا 11,12)



وهذا يذكرنا بخطيئتنا التي أخرجتنا خارج الفردوس لكي نتوب عنها لكي نعود مرة أخرى بواسطة الخلاص الذي يتم على عود الصليب.



إليكم صورة لكتاب موجود بالمتحف القبطي( دلال البصخة ) مزين بمختلف النباتات والحيوانات والأشكال الهندسية،


ويحمل كذلك زخرفة للأحرف الأولية وشارة تصدير باسم الكاتب الذي خطه وتاريخ التدوين. يضم الكتاب 379 ورقة؛ بواقع 32 سطرا في كل صفحة،


وهو مكتوب باللغة القبطية مع ترجمة إلى اللغة العربية على الهامش الأيمن. رمم الكتاب في سنة 1624 من عام الشهداء، في عهد البابا سوريال الخامس (1909م). الأبعاد العرض ٢٨ سم الطول ٤٠ سم.



سواعى البصخة :-



كلمة بصخة في كل اللغات تعنى العبور

(تذكار لحادثة عبور الملاك المهلك <خر 12:23> )


تم تقسيم اليوم إلى خمس سواعى نهارية وخمس ليلية 




الخمس النهارية تحتوى على (باكر – ثالثة – سادسة- تاسعة – حادية عشر )

الخمس الليلية تحتوى على ( أولى – ثالثة – سادسة – تاسعة – حادية عشر )


(أما في يوم الجمعة العظيمة فتصلى الكنيسة صلاة سادسة وهى صلاة الساعة الثانية عشر )


وترتيب كل ساعة من سواعى البصخة هو كالأتي :-


· النبوات


وتقرا قبطياً وتفسر عربياً وتقرأ النبوات قبل الإنجيل إشارة إلى إن العهد القديم كان توطئة للجديد وإظهار لنبوات الأنبياء عن السيد المسيح .


· العظة



وهى تكون في السواعى النهارية فقط وتكون لقديسين عظماء في الكنيسة مثل
( البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى والأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين ...... )

ويكون لها لحن رائع يسمى لحن مقدمة وختام العظة وهو لحن (اوكاتى كاسيس )




· تسبحة (لك القوة والمجد.... ثوك تا تى جوم.....) 



وهى تسبحة تقال 12 مرة في كل ساعة من سواعى البصخة

وهى تقال بدل مزامير الساعة وذلك لأن المزامير مملؤة بالنبوات عن حياة يسوع من بدء تجسده إلى صعوده وبما إننا نصنع تذكار آلامه فحسب ،

فقد اختير منها ما يلائم ذلك،


وهذه الصلاة وردت عدة مرات في الكتاب المقدس ..


منها ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا عن الأربعة و العشرين شيخا أنهم يضعون أكاليلهم أمام العرش قائلين

"أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد و الكرامة و القدرة" (رؤ 4 : 11).


و قد جاء في التقليد أن الرب يسوع عندما كان يصلى ببكاء و عرق في بستان جثيمانى

"و ظهر له ملاك يقويه" (لو 22 : 43) . وتختم هذه التسبحة كل مرة بالصلاة الربانية . 




· المزمور:

يرتل المزمور باللحن الأدريبى وهى طريقة حزينة مناسبة لحالة الحزن التي تعيشها الكنيسة 


· الإنجيل :


قبطياً ثم يفسر عربياً ويلحن بلحن الحزن






· الطرح :


وبعد الإنجيل يقرأ الطرح وهو يتضمن معنى الإنجيل الذي قرىء ، مع الحث على العمل بما جاء فيه وله لحن مقدمة الطرح وختام الطرح وطريقته تتغير حسب المناسبة وفى أسبوع الآلام يقال بلحن الحزن



· الطلبة :



ثم تقال الطلبة وفيها تلتمس الكنيسة رحمة الله لشعبه وبركته لجميع مخلوقاته وقبوله لصلواتنا وتكون بغير مطانيات في أثناء السواعى الليلية لأنه وقت فطر 



· لحن ابؤورو وكيرياليسون :


ونهاية الطلبة يرتل الشعب لحن ابؤورو بطريقة الحزن وتستخدم طريقة الأنتيفونا في المرابعة وقبل كل ربع تقال كيرياليسون .


· البركة : 

وأخيراً يتلو الكاهن البركة المستعملة في جمعة الآلام ثم يختمها بالصلاة الربانية ويصرف الشعب بسلام.​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

ملاحظات عامة على أسبوع الآلام 


تضاء 3 شموع أثناء خدمة صلاة البصخة


ذلك رمزا لكلمة "نور" سراج لرجلي كلامك و نور لسبيلي".


و نحن فى كل صلاة من البصخة نقرأ نبؤات و مزمور و انجيل فكل شمعه ترمز لقراءة من هذه القراءات الثلاثة.



لا تقام القداسات الإلهية أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء في أيام أسبوع البصخة



ذلك لأن خروف الفصح كان يشترى فى اليوم العاشر و يبقى تحت الحفظ الى اليوم الرابع عشر (خر 12 : 36)،


حيث أن الخروف يذبح فى اليوم المذكور بين العشاءين.


و بما أن يوم السبت كان بدء الفصح فى السنة التى صلب فيها مخلصنا الصالح، فيكون ذبح الخروف يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان بين العشاءين


و بما أن مخلصنا له المجد صنع العهد الجديد قبل ذبح خروف فصح اليهود بيوم واحد، فلا تكون ذبيحة فى الأيام من الاثنين إلى الأربعاء و في يوم الخميس رسم السيد المسيح سر الشكر.



لا تقال فقرة "باسوتير إن اغاثوس" اى "مخلصى الصالح" إلا في الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم ثلاثاء البصخة 


لأن التشاور لصلب الرب يسوع بدأ من ليلة الأربعاء. فعملية الخلاص بدأت من هذا الوقت.

لذلك قررت الكنيسة أن يصوم أبناؤها أيام الأربعاء طوال السنة عدا أيام الخماسين لنتذكر أن فى مثل هذا اليوم ذهب الاسخريوطى الى رؤساء الكهنة للتشاور معهم فى تسليم سيده


تمنع قبلة يهوذا ابتداء من ليلة الأربعاء إلى الانتهاء من خدمة قداس سبت الفرح


ذلك لنتذكر "قبلة الخيانة" التى جعلها يهوذا المسلم علامة لتسليم السيد "أبقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان" (لو 22 : 48)


الكنيسة تعلم بأن الأناجيل الأربعة تقرأ في أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء و الخميس من أسبوع البصخة فتقرأ بشائر متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا كل بشارة فى يوم من الأيام .


ذلك لأن حوادث الآلام كتبت في الأربع بشائر باتفاق عجيب و لكي نسمو فى حياتنا الروحية يجب أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية و هي تشهد لي"(يو 5 : 39)​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

صورة الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا :


في السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الإمبراطور طيباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس و العشرين من شهر آذار، بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة فى عهد الحبرين حنان و قيافا،


حكم بيلاطس والى ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء في دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين، على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا، بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبتة أن يسوع الناصري :



1- مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال

2- أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب و الهياج

3- أنه عدو الناموس

4- أنه يدعو نفسه ابن اللـه

5- أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل

6- أنه دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل


فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطى كونيتيوس كرينليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتي بيسوع إلى المحل المعد لقتله، و عليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتصدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

+ + طقس وترتيب اسبوع الألام (يوم بيومه)



* تبدأ صلوات البصخة مساء أحد الشعانين في الخورس الثاني.

وذلك لندرك شناعة الخطية والعصيان اللذان سببا خروج آدم وحواء من الفردوس.


* تكسى المنجليتين القبطي والعربي بالستور السوداء. يغلق باب الهيكل وتدلى عليه ستائر سوداء.



* لا تقام قداسات أيام الأثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء أشارة الى الطقس القديم الذي كان يأمر بحفظ خروف الفصح من اليوم العاشر حتى يذبح في الرابع عشر من الشهر. وقد دخل السيد المسيح أورشليم في يوم الأحد.



* تقام القداسات يوم الخميس أشارة الى أن خروف الفصح كان محفوظاً لم يذبح بعد.



* يحسب اليوم في طقس الكنيسة من الغروب الى غروب اليوم التالي.



* تتكون صلوات البصخة المقدسة من 10 ساعات (صلوات يومية) ، خمسة ليلية وخمسة صباحية وهى الأولى والثانية والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والحادية عشر.



* يقرأ أنجيل متى يوم الثلاثاء و أنجيل مرقس يوم الأربعاء وأنجيل لوقا يوم الخميس وأنجيل يوحنا ليلة سبت الفرح.





وترتيب الصلوات لكل ساعة كما يلي:-



+ تقرأ النبوات


+ تقال ثوك تى تي جوم 12 مرة بدلا من الأثنى عشر مزموراً التى رتبتها الكنيسة في كل ساعة.



* لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الآبد آمين. عمانوئيل الهنا وملكنا.



* لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الآبد آمين. يا ربى يسوع المسيح. مخلصى الصالح

قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب ، وقد صار لى خلاصا مقدسا.

* لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الآبد آمين.


قبطى:



* ثوك تى تي جوم ، نيم بى أوؤو ، نيم بى ازمو ، نيم بي آما هى ، شا اينيه آمين. اممانوئيل بين نوتى بين أورو.


* ثوك تى تي جوم ، نيم بى أوؤو ، نيم بى ازمو ، نيم بي آما هى، شا اينيه آمين. باشويس ايسوس بى أخرستوس.


باسوتير أن أغاسوس (من الساعة الحادية عشر يوم الثلاثاء)


تاجوم نيم با أزمو، بى أبشويس أف شوبى نيا أف سوتيريا أثؤواب (من ليلة الجمعة)

* ثوك تى تي جوم ، نيم بى أوؤو ، نيم بى ازمو ، نيم بي آما هى ، شا اينيه آمين.



أبانا الذي في يوم السموات....


+ المزمور و الأنجيل


+ الطرح 



بداية الطرح نهاراً



* باسم الثالوث المساوي الاب والابن والروح القدس.

* ايها النور الحقيقي الذي يضيء لكل انسان. الآتي الى العالم.


بداية الطرح ليلاً



* باسم الثالوث المساوي الاب والابن والروح القدس.

* السلام لك يا مريم الحمامة الحسنة. التي ولدت لنا الله الكلمة.


ختام الطرح



* المسيح مخلصنا. جاء وتألم عنا. لكي بآلامه. يخلصنا.

* فلنمجده. ونرفع اسمه. لأنه صنع معنا رحمة. كعظيم رحمته.




قبطى:




* خين افران ان تي اترياس ان اموؤوسيسوس. افيوت نيم ابشيري. نيم بي ابنفما اثؤواب.


* بي أو أويني انتا افمي. في ايت آير أو أويني. أي رومي بيفين. ايثنيو أي بي كوزموس.


* خين افران ان تي اترياس ان اموؤوسيسوس. افيوت نيم ابشيري. نيم بي ابنفما اثؤواب.


* شيري ني ماريا. تي اتشرومبي آيث نيسوس. ثي ايتاسميسي نان. أم افنوتي بي لوغوس.


* بي اخرستوس بين سوتير. آف أي آف شيب امكافه. هينا خين نيف امكافه. انتيف سوتي اممون.


* مارين تي أوؤوف ناف. تين تشيسي ام بيف ران. جى آف آير أوني نيمان. كاتا بيف نيشتي ان ناي.



مقدمة الطلبة (في الصباح فقط مع السجود)



* نحني ركبنا

* ارمنا يا الله الآب ضابط الكل

* نقف ثم نحني ركبنا

* ارحمنا يا الله مخلصنا

* نقف ثم نحني ركبنا

* ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا



قبطى:



* اكلينومين تاغوناتا

* ناي نان افنوتي افيوت بي بانطو كراتور

* آنستومين اكلينومين تاغوناتا

* ناي نان افنوتي بي بين سوتير

* كي آنستومين اكلينومين تاغوناتا

* ناي نان افنوتي أووه ناى نان




+ ختام الصلاة 


* اللهم ارحمنا. قرر لنا رحمة. اصنع معنا رحمة في ملكوتك.

يارب أرحم يارب أرحم يارب أرحم

يارب أرحم يارب أرحم يارب أرحم

* يا ملك السلام ، أعطنا سلامك ، قرر لنا سلامك ، وأغفر لنا خطايانا.

* فرق أعداء البيعة ، حصنها بالايمان ، بحصون عالية منيعة ، فلا تتزعزع أبدا.

* عمانوئيل الهنا ، فى وسطنا الآن ، بمجد أبيه الصالح ، والروح القدس.

* ليباركنا كلنا ، ويطهر قلوبنا ، ويشفى أمراض ، نفوسنا وأجسادنا.


* نسجد لك ايها المسيح مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك تألمت لأجلنا.





قبطى:



* أفنوتى ناى نان - ثى شو ناي ايرون - آرى أو ناى نيمان - خين تيك ميت أورو.

كيـرياليسـون كيـرياليسـون كيـرياليســون

كيـرياليسـون كيـرياليسـون كيـرياليســون

* أبؤورو أنتى تى هيرينى ، موى نان أنتيك هيرينى ، سيم نى نان أنتيك هيرينى ، كانين نوفى نان أيفول.

* جورايفول أن نى جاجى أنتى تى آككليسيا ، آرى سوفت ايروس ، أن نيسكيم شا اينيه.

* أممانوئيل بين نوتى ، خين تين ميتى تينو خين أبؤوو ، أنتى بفيوت ، نيم بى أبنفما أثؤواب.

* أنتيف أزمو ايرون تيرين ، أنتيف طوفو ان نين هيت أنتيف طالتشو أن نى شونى ، أنتى نين ابسيكى نبم نين سوما.

* تين أوؤشت أمموك أوبي اخرستوس، نيم بيك يوت أن آغاثوس، نيم بى أبنفما أثؤواب، جى آف آشك اكسوتى، أممون.


آمين الليلويا ذوكسابترى كى أيو كى آجيو ابنفماتى، كى نين كى آ اي ، كى ايس طوسى، أوناسس طون أي أونون آمين. تين أوش ايفول أن جو امموس، أو بين شويس أيسوس بى اخرستوس.

فى ايطاف اشف آى بى استافروس - ايك اى خوم خيم أم أب ساتاناس، سابى سيت اان نين تشالافج.

سوتى أممون أووه ناى نان، كيرياليسون كيرياليسون كيريا أفلوجيسون ، آمين أزمو ايرو أزمو ايرو، سيم طانيا كونى ايفول جو ام بى أزمو.



+ البركة الخاصة بأسبوع الالآم


يسوع المسيح الهنا الحقيقى الذى قبل الآلآم بارادته وصلب على الصليب لأجلنا، يباركنا بكل بركة روحية ويعيننا ويكمل لنا البصخة المقدسة ويرينا فرح قيامته المقدسة سنين كثيرة وأزمنة سالمة مديدة بالصلوات التى ترفعها عنا كل حين والدة الآلة القديسة الطاهرة مريم. .... آمين آس آي شوبى.



+ أحداث سبت لعازر



"أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا" (يو11:25)

الصباح أقامة لعازر من بين الأموات.

المساء حضر السيد المسيح العشاء في بيت عنيا.

مريم أخت لعازر دهنت قدمي السيد المسيح بالطيب وكان يوحنا جالس.



ترتيب عشية أحد الشعانين


مجيء السيد المسيح الى قرية بيت عنيا (بيت البؤساء)

+ رفع بخور عشية

+ لحن الشعانين (أيفلوجيمينوس)

+ طرح الشعانين

+ تسبحة نصف الليل​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

ترتيب صلوات قداس أحد الشعانين


§ دخل السيد المسيح أورشليم بموكب متواضع (راكبا أتان وجحش ابن اتان) ولكن الموكب كانن مرهوب فأرتجت المدينة كلها


§ الأطفال فرحو واستقبلوا الملك العظيم "اوصنا لأبن داوود" (مت 21: 15) "ابتهجي جداً يا أبنة صهيون أهتفي يا بنت أورشليم هوذا ملكك يأتي اليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن اتان" (زكريا 9: 9)


+ رفع بخور باكر

+ مديح الشعانين (الجالس فوق الشاروييم)

+ يصلي الكاهن أفنوتي ناي نان (وهو ممسكاً بصليب من سعف النخيل)

+ أوشية الأنجيل




+ دورة الشعانين



1. أمام الهيكل الكبير

2. امام ايقونة السيدة العذراء

3. امام ايقونة الملاك غبريال

4. امام ايقونة الملاك ميخائيل

5. امام ايقونة مار مرقس

6. امام ايقونة الأباء الرسل

7. امام ايقونة مار جرجس

8. امام ايقونة الأنبا أنطونيوس

9. امام باب الكنيسة البحري

10. امام المغطس (المعمودية) غرباً

11. امام باب الكنيسة القبلي

12. امام ايقونة يوحنا المعمدان

ويقال في كل مرة مرد الشعانين أوصنا خين ني اتشوسي ...........



+ تقال الأناجيل الأربعة ولكل أنجيل مرد خاص.

+ صلاة التجنيز العام

+ صلاة الساعة السادسة والتاسعة و الحادية عشر من يوم أحد الشعانين


"لأن غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس" (رو 1: 18)





صلاة الساعة
التاسعة من يوم
أحد الشعانين


النبوات



من سفر مراثى
أرميا النبي
(ص 1: 1-4)


وكان بعد سبى إسرائيل وخراب أورشليم. أن أرميا جلس باكياً وناح على أورشليم بهذا النوح وقال. كيف جلست وحدها المدينة الكثيرة الشعوب. وكيف صارت كأرملة العظيمة فى الامم. رئيسة البلدان صارت تحت الجزية.


تبكى فى الليل بكاء. ودموعها على خديها. ليس لها من معز من جميع محبيها. وكل أصدقائها أهانوها. وصاروا لها أعداء. قد سبيت اليهودية من المذلة وشدة العبودية. سكنت بين الامم ولم تجد راحة.


وقد أدركها جميع مضطهديها بين المضايق. كل طرق صهيون نائحة لعدم الآتين الى العيد. جميع أبوابها متهدمة. كهنتها متنهدون وعذاراها مسبية وهي مغشية بالمرارة.
( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )



من صفنيا النبي
(ص 3: 11-20)



يقول الرب. فى ذلك اليوم أنزع من بيتك المرحين معك بتكبر. فلا تعودين تستعلى بكبرياء قلبك فى جبل قدسي. وابقى فى وسطك شعباً وديعاً ومتواضعاً فيتوكلون على اسم الرب. بقية اسرائيل لا يفعلون اثماً. ولا ينطقون بالكذب. ولا يوجد فى أفواههم لسان غش. لانهم يرعون ويضطجعون وليس من يذعرهم. افرحى يا ابنة صهيون تهلل يا اسرائيل.


افرحي وابتهجى من كل قلبك يا ابنة اورشليم. لان الرب قد رفع عنك الظلم. وخلصك من يد أعدائك. الرب يملك اسرائيل فى وسطك فلا ترين بعد شراً. فى ذلك اليوم يقول الرب لاورشليم. لاتخافى يا صهيون ولا تسترخٍ يداك. الرب إلهك فى وسطك جبار فهو يخلصك. ويسكب عليك الفرح. ويجددك فى محبته. ويبتهج بك متهللا كما فى يوم عيد. وأبناءك المتفرقين أجمعهم لئلا يكون لك عار عليهم. هأنذا فى ذلك اليوم أقتل جميع الذين أحزنوك يقول الرب.


فى ذلك الوقت انجى التى ضايقوها. وأقبل الى التى طردوها وأجعل بنيها فى مجد. فيكون لهم اسم فى كل الارض. ويخزى في ذلك الحين أعداؤك. لما أحسن عليكم واقبلكم الى. فأنى أعطيكم اسماً ومجداً فى كل شعوب الارض. عند ما أرد سبيكم أمام عيونكم يقول الرب. ( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )



مـزمـور
( مز 8 : 2-3 )

من أفواه الاطفال والرضعان هيأت سبحاً. ايها الرب ربنا مثل عجب اسمك على الارض كلها. الليلويا.



الإنجيل من متى
(ص 21 :10 – 17)




ولما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هو هذا فقالت الجموع هذا هو يسوع النبى الذى من ناصرة الجليل. فدخل يسوع الى الهيكل واخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فى الهيكل.

وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسى باعة الحمام. وقال لهم مكتوب أن بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى وانتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص. وتقدم اليه عمى وعرج فى الهيكل فشفاهم. فلما رأى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة العجائب التى صنعها. والصبيان يصيحون فى الهيكل ويقولون أوصنا لابن داود تقمقموا وقالوا له. أما تسمع ما يقول هؤلاء.

فقال لهم يسوع نعم أما قرأتم قط فى الكتب من أفواه الاطفال والرضعان هيأت سبحاً. ثم تركهم وخرج خارج المدينة الى بيت عنيا وبات هناك.


( و المجد لله دائماً)



صلاة الساعة
الحادية عشر
من يوم
أحد الشعانين


من سفر
أشعياء النبى
(ص 48: 12 )



اسمع لى يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذى دعوته. انا هو. انا الأزلى وانا الأبدى. ويدي التى أسست الارض. ويمينى التى ثبتت السماء. انا ادعوهن جميعاً فيقفن معاً. أجتمعوا كلكم واسمعوا ما اقوله لهن هكذا اعرف ذاتك لانى صنعت هواك بابل. وابدت نسل الكلدانيين. انا تكلمت انا دعوت اتيت به.

وقومت طريقه اقتربوا الى واسمعوا هذه لانى منذ البدء لم اتكلم فى الخفاء ولا فى الارض المظلمة. لانى عند كونها انا حاضر. والان فالرب ارسلنى مع روحه. هكذا يقول الرب مخلصك قدوس اسرائيل. انا هو الله معلمك لتجد الطريق الذي تسير فيه ليتك اصغيت لوصاياي فكانت سلامتك كالنهر. وعدلك كأمواج البحر. ونسلك يصير كالرمل وذرية بطنك كحصى الارض. والان لا امحول ولا يبا اسمك من قدامى. فأخرج من بابل واهرب من الكلدانيين وبصوت الشدو اخبر ليسمعوا.

ناد بهذا شيعه الى أقطار الارض قل ان الرب فدى يعقوب عبده. وإذ عطشوا فى البرية اخرج لهم من الصخرة ماء. وشق الصخرة ففاضت المياه وشرب الشعب. ليس سلام للمنافقين يقول الرب.


( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )



من سفر
ناحوم النبي
(ص 1: 2-8)


الرب إله غيور ومنتقم. ينتقم الرب بغضب من المقاومين له. وهو يبيد أعداءه. الرب هو طويل الروح وعظيمة هي قوته. ولكنه لا يبرر الخاطئ. الرب فى الزوبعة وفى العاصف طريقه. والسحاب طريق أقدامه. يغضب على البحر فييبسه وجميع الانهار يجففها.


قد ذوى بيسان والكرمل. وذبل زهر لبنان. تزلزلت منه الجبال وتحركت الآكام وانطوت الارض من أمام وجهه. الدنيا وكل الساكنين فيها. من يقدر أن يقف أمام سخط وجهه. ومن هو الذى يقاومه عند حنق رجزه. لان غضبه يبيد الاراخنة ومنه تزلزلت الصخور. صالح هو الرب لمنتظريه فى يوم ضيقهم. وهو عارف لخائفيه. وبطوفان عابر يصنع هلاكاً تاما بالقائمين عليه. وأعداؤه يطاردهم الظلام. ( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )



مـزمـور
( مز 21 : 21-22 )


اذيع اسمك بين اخوتى. وفى وسط الجماعة اسبحك يا خائفوا الرب سبحوه ويا معشر ذرية يعقوب مجدوه وليخشه كل زرع اسرائيل. هللويا.



الإنجيل من متى
(ص 20 : 20 – 28)


حينئذ جائت اليه أم ابنى زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت له وسألته شيئاً. أما هو فقال لها ماذا تريدين. قالت له أن تقول قولا أن يجلسا ابناى الاثنان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن يسارك فى ملكوتك. فأجاب يسوع أنكما لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان. أتقدران أن تشربا الكأس التى أنا مزمع أن أشربها والصبغة التى اصطبغها تصطبغانها. فقالا له إنا لقادران. فقال لهما يسوع


أما الكأس فتشربانها وبالصبغة التى أصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان وأما جلوسكما عن يمينى وعن يسارى فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أعد لهم من قبل أبى الذى فى السموات فلما سمع العشرة التلاميذ تقمقموا من أجل الاخوين. فدعاهم يسوع وقال لهم أما علمتم أن رؤساء الامم يسودنهم وعظمائهم يتسلطون عليهم. وأما أنتم فلا يكون فيكم هكذا ولكن من أراد أن يكون فيكم كبيراً فليكن لكم خادماً.


ومن يريد أن يكون فيكم أولاً فليكن لكم عبداً. كما أن ابن البشر لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم ويبذل نفسه فداء عن كثيرين .
( و المجد لله دائماً) ​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

صلاة الجناز العام

بعد ما ينتهى قداس أحد الشعانين وتوزيع الأسرار المقدسة , يجتمع الشعب المسيحى بكاملة فى البيعة المقدسة لحضور التجنيز العام لجميع الراقدين فى الرب خلال ابوع الالام فقط , لأنها تحتفل بإقامة جنازات تذكارية عن أنفس المسيحيين المنتقليين فى خلال هذا الاسبوع


والغرض منه خشية أن يرقد أحد فى اسبوع الالام - فهذا التجنيز يغنى عن تجنيز الاربعة ايام التى يجب فيها رفع البخور وهى أيام : الاحد والاثنين والثلاثاء والاربعاء


وإذا توفى أحد فى تلك الايام يحضروه الى البيعة (الكنيسة) وتقرأ فصور وقراءات ما يلائم دخول المتوفى من السواعى الليلية أو النهارية بدون رفع بخور.



صلاة الجناز العام


الساعة السادسة من يوم أحد الشعانين


النبوات



من حزقيال النبى (37 : 1-14)


وكانت على يد الرب فأخرجتنى بروح الرب. ووضعتنى فى وسط الحقل. وهذا كان ممتلئاً عظاماً بشرية. وأمرتنى عليها من حولها كلها. فاذا هى كثيرة جداً على وجه الحقل ويابسة جداً. فقال لى الرب يا ابن الانسان أترى تحيا هذه العظام. فقلت أيها السيد الرب إله الجنود أنت تعلم. فقال لي تنبأ على هذه العظام وقل لهذه العظام اليابسة أسمعى كلمة الرب. هكذا قال السيد الرب لهذه العظام. هانذا أدخل فيكم روحاً فتحيون. وأضع عليكم عصباً وأكسيكم لحماً وأبسط عليكم جلداً. وأجعل فيكم روحاً فتحيون. وتعلمون انى أنا هو الرب فتنبأت كما أمرنى. فكان صوت عند تنبؤى وإذا زلزلة حدثت. فتقاربت العظام لبعضها بعضاً. ورأيت وإذا العصب كساها والجلد بسط عليها. ولم يكن بها روح. فقال لي تنبأ نحو الروح. تنبأ يا ابن الانسان. وقل للروح هكذا قال السيد الرب. هلم أيها الروح من رياحك الاربع. وهب فى الاموات فيحيوا. فتنبأت كما أمرنى. فدخل فيهم الروح. وبينما أنا أتنبأ وإذ بزلزلة قد حدثت. فقاموا واقفين على أقدامهم وكانوا جيشاً عظيماً كثيرة جداً. فقال لى يا ابن الانسان. هذه العظام كلها هى بيت اسرائيل. وهم يقولون قد سحقت عظامنا. وهلك رجاؤنا. وانقطعنا. لذلك تنبأ وقل لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب. هأنذا أفتح قبوركم وأصعدكم يا شعبى. وأجعل فيكم روح الحياة. وأتى بكم الى أرض أسرائيل. فتعلمون إنى أنا الرب. حين أفتح القبور وأصعدكم منها يا شعبى. وآتى بكم الى أرضكم. فتعلمون انى أنا هو الرب تكلمت وفعلت قال السيد الرب . ( مجداً للثالوث ) 




مقدمة البولس



من أجل قيامة الاموات الذين رقدوا فى الايمان بالمسيح يارب نيح نفوسهم. أجمعين.


البولس الى أهل كورنثوس الاولى (15: 1-27)

لاجل الرجال وأنا اعلمكم يا اخوتى ان الانجيل الذى بشرتكم به هو الذى قبلتموه هذا الذى انتم فيه ثابتون: هذا الذى خلصتم من قبله لانى بالكلام بشرتكم ان كنتم به تتمسكون والا فباطل قد آمنتم: لانى سلمت اليكم أولاً ما قد أخذت ان المسيح مات عن خطايانا كما فى الكتب وانه دفن وانه قام فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب وانه ظهر للصفا ثم ظهر للأثنى عشر ومن بعدهم لاكثر من خمسمائة أخ معاً أكثرهم باق أحياء الى الان ومنهم من قد رقد ثم ظهر ليعقوب ثم ترآى لسائر الرسل وفى اخر جميعهم انا الذى مثل السقط ظهر لي أيضاً وانا أصغر الرسل جميعهم ولست مستحقاً أن أدعى رسولاً من أجل ان طاردت بيعة الله وبنعمة الله صرت الى ما أنا عليه ونعمته التى فى ليست بباطل: بل قد تعبت أكثر من جميعهم ولكن لا أنا بل نعمة الله التى معى: فأن كنت اذا أنا أو أولئك فهكذا نبشر وهكذا أمنتم وان كان ينادى بالمسيح انه قام من الاموات فكيف صار فيكم قوم يقولون انه لا تكون قيامة للأموات: فأن لم تكن قيامة للأموات فالمسيح اذاً ما قام وان كان المسيح لم يقم فكرازاتنا باطلة وباطل أيضاً ايمانكم وسنوجد نحن أيضاً شهود زور لله حيث قد شهدنا على الله انه قد أقام المسيح وهو لم يقمه ان كان الموتى لا يقومون فأن كان الموتى لا يقومون فلا يكون المسيح قد قام أيضاً. وان كان المسيح لم يقم فباطل هو ايمانكم وانتم بعد تحت خطاياكم أو لعل الذين ماتوا فى المسيح قد هلكوا وان كنا فى هذه الحياة فقط نرجوا المسيح فنحن أشقى جميع الناس والان قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة المنضجعين وكما انه بأنسان كان الموت كذلك بأنسان أخر تكون قيامة الاموات: وكما أنه فى أدم يموت الجميع كذلك فى المسيح أيضاً سيحيا الجميع كل حد وواحد فى رتبته: فالمسيح هو البدء ثم الذين للمسيح عند مجيئه وبعد ذلك المنتهى متى أسلم الملك لله الاب ومتى ابطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة. لانه لابد ان يملك حتى يضع جميع اعدائه تحت قدميه والعدو الاخير الذى هو الموت سيبطل لانه أخضع كل شئ تحت قدميه (نعمة الله الأب فلتحل على ابائى واخوتى .أمين)




مزمور (64 :4-5)


طوبى لمن اخترته وقبلته ليسكن فى ديارك الى الابد. سنشبع من خيرات بيتك. قدوس هو هيكلك وعجيب بالبر.
هليلويا.




الأنجيل من يوحنا (5: 19-29)


أجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق أقول لكم أن الابن لا يقدر أن يفعل شيئاً من ذاته وحده. إلا أن يرى الآب فاعله. لان الاعمال التى يعملها الاب يعملها الابن أيضاً. لان الآب يحب الابن وكل شئ يصنعه يريه إياه. ويريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لكي تتعجبوا أنتم. لانه كما أن الآب يقيم الموتى ويحييهم كذلك الابن أيضاً يحيي من يشاء. وليس الآب يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى الحكم كله للابن لكي يكرم كل أحد الابن كما يكرمون الآب ومن لا يكرم الابن فليس يكرم أيضاً الآب الذى أرسله. الحق الحق أقول لكم. أن من يسمع كلامى ويئمن بالذى أرسلنى فله الحياة الدائمة. وليس يحضر ليدان. بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة. الحق الحق أقول لكم انه ستأتى ساعة وهى الان. حين يسمع فيها الاموات صوت ابن الله. والذين يسمعون يحيون لانه كما أن للآب الحياة فى ذاته. كذلك أيضاً أعطى الابن أن تكون له الحياة فى ذاته. وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يحكم لانه ابن البشر. لاتتعجبوا من هذا فأنه ستأتى ساعة حينما يسمع فيها كل من فى القبور صوته. فيخرج الذين صنعوا الحسنات الى قيامة الحياة. والذين صنعوا السيئات الى قيامة الدينونة.(والمجد لله دائماً)



البولس الى أهل كورنثوس الاولى (15: 39-49)



لأجل النساء ليس كل جسد هو هذا الجسد لكن جسد البشر واحد وللبهائم جسد اخر وللطيور جسد اخر وللسمك جسد اخر: واجسام سموية واجسام أرضية ولكن مجد السماويات اخر ومجد الارضيات نوع اخر: واخر مجد الشمس واخر مجد القمر واخر مجد النجوم لان نجماً يفضل عن نجم فى المجد: كذلك قيامة الاموات: يزرعون فى فساد ويقومون بغير فساد يزرعون فى الهوان ويقومون فى المجد: يزرعون فى الضعف ويقومون فى القوة: يزرع جسداً ذو نفس: ويوجد وهو جسد روحانى ويوجد جسم نفسانى. ويوجد جسم روحانى هكذا مكتوب أيضاً: ان أدم الانسان الاول صار نفساً حية: وادم الاخير روحاً محيياً: لكن ليس الروحانى أولاً بل النفسانى. وبعد ذلك الروحانى. الانسان الاول ترابى من الارض والانسان الثانى الرب من السماء. ومثل الترابى هكذا ايضاً الترابيون ومثل السماوى كذلك أيضاً السماويون. وكما لبسنا صورة ذلك الذى التراب فالنلبس أيضاً صورة ذلك الذى من السماء. (نعمة الله الأب فلتحل على ابائى واخوتى .أمين)




مزمور (114 :3-6)



أرجعى يا نفسي الى موضع راحتك لان الرب قد أحسن الى يا رب خلص نفسي رحيم هو الرب وبار. هليلويا.




الأنجيل من متى (26: 6-13)



وفيما كان يسوع فى بيت عنيا فى بيت سمعان الابرص. جاءت إليه امرأه ومعها قاروة طيب كثير الثمن فسكبته على راسه وهو متكئ فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تقمقموا قائلين لماذا هذا الاتلاف لانه كان ينبغى أن يباع هذا بثمن كثير ويعطى للمساكين. فلما علم يسوع قال لهم لماذا تتعبون المرأة عملاً حسناً صنعت بى. لان المساكين معكم فى كل حين. واما انا فلست معكم فى كل حين. هذه قد سكبت الطيب على جسدى لتكفيني. الحق أقول لكم انه حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل فى كل العالم يذكر ما فعلته هذه المرأة تذكاراً لـــهـــا. (والمجد لله دائماً)



 (بولس الى أهل تسالونيكي الاولى (4: 13ـ )


وأحب ان تعلموا يا اخوتى من اجل أولئك الذين رقدوا لكي لا تحزنوا عليهم مثل البقية الذين لا رجاء لهم. فأن كنا نؤمن ان يسوع قد مات وقام. كذلك أيضاً الذين رقدوا بيسوع الله يحضرهم معه. هذا أقوله لكم بكلمة الرب اننا نحن الاحياء الذين نتخلف الى ظهور الرب لا نصل الى الذين رقدوا. لان الرب بأمره وبصوت رئيس الملائكة وببوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء وتقوم الاموات الذين رقدوا فى المسيح أولاً. ومن بعد ذلك نحن الاحياء الذين نتخلف نختطف معهم جميعاً فى السحب لنلتقى بالرب فى الهواء وهكذا نكون مع الرب فى كل حين. لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضاً بهذا الكلام. (نعمة الله الأب فلتحل على ابائى واخوتى .أمين)



مزمور (15 :8-9)


تقدمت فرأيت الرب أمامى فى كل حين. لانه عن يـميـنـى كــي لا اتزعزع. من أجل هذا فرح قلبى وتهلل لسانى. وأيضاً جسدى يسكن على الرجاء. هليلويا.




الأنجيل من لوقا (7: 11-16)

فى الغد مضى يسوع الى مدينة تدعى نايين وكان معه تلاميذه وجمع كبير. فلما قرب من باب المدينة اذا بواحد قد مات يحملونه وهو ابن وحيد لأمه وكانت هذه أرملة. وكان جمع كبير من أهل المدينة معها. فلما رآها يسوع تحنن عليها وقال لها لا تبكى. وجاء ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون له. فقال أيها الشاب لك أقول قم. فجلس الميت وبدأ يتكلم. ودفعه لأمه. فأعترى الخوف كل واحد ومجدوا الله قائلين لقد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه.

(والمجد لله دائماً)​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

الساعة الاولى من ليلة الاثنين من البصخــة المقدســــــة 

من صفونيا النبي ص 1: 2-12


بالفناء فليفن الكـل عـن وجه الارض يقول الرب . فليفــن الانسان والحيوان . وليفـــن طيور السمـاء وسمك البحر . ويضعف المنافقون . واستأصل المخالفين عــن وجه الارض يقول الرب وأمد يدي على يهوذا وعلى جميــع سكان أورشليم . وأبيد من هذا المكان أسماء البعل واسماء الكهنة . والذين يسجدون على السطوح لجند السمـاء والذين يحلفون بمولوخ الملك والذين يحيدون عن الرب . والذين لم يطلبوا الرب ولم يلتمسوه . خافوا الرب الاله لانه قريب هـو يوم الرب .لان الرب قد اعــد ذبيحته وقدس مدعويه.


ويكون فى يوم ذبيحة الرب انى انتقم مــن الروساء . ومن بيت الملك . ومن جميع لابسى البرفير . وفى ذلـك اليـــوم انتقم من جميع الذين يتظاهــــرون على الابـــواب الخارجية. اللذيــن يملئون بيــت الرب الههم ظلما وخبثا. ويكـون فى ذلك اليوم يقول الرب . صوت صراخ من باب المذبوحين وتهليل فى البـاب الثانى وذبــح عظيم من التـــلال نوحى ايتها الساكنة فى المنحوتــة . لان جميع الشعب قـد تشبه بكنعان وقد باد جميع المترفعين بالفضـة وسيكون فى ذلك اليوم انى افتـش اورشليم بسراج. 
واعاقـب الناس اللذين يرفضون التحفظ القائلين فى قلوبهم ان الرب لا ينفع ولا يضر. 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس الهنا. 



المزمور
(11,10:26)


أسبح وارتل للرب استمع يارب صوتي الذي به دعوتك . ارحمني واستجب لي فان لك قال قلبي . الليلويا. 




الانجيل من يوحنا 
( ص 12: 20-36)


وكان قوم من اليونانيين الذين صعدوا ليسجدوا في العيد . فجاء هؤلاء الي فيلبس الذي من بيت صيدا الجليل وجعلوا يسألونه قائلين . يا سيدنا نريد أن نرى يسوع. فجاء فيلبس وقال لاندراوس. واندراوس وفيلبس قالا ليسوع . فأجابهما يسوع قائلا , قد أتت الساعة التي يتمجد فيها ابن البشر الحق الحق اقول لكم ان لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتمت فهي تبقى وحدها. ولكن ان ماتت فهي تأتي بثمر كثير . من يحب نفسه يهلكها .


ومن يبغض نفسه في هذا العالم يحفظها الى حيوة أبدية. ان كان أحد يخدمني فليلحق بي وحيث أكون أنا فهناك أيضا يكون خادمي . ومن يخدمني يكرمه الاب . الان نفسي قد اضطربت . وماذا أقول . يا ابت نجني من هذه الساعة . ولكن من أجل هذا أتيت الي هذه الساعة . يا ابت مجد ابنك فجاء صوت من السماء قائلاً


قد مجدت وأيضا أمجد فالجمع الذي كان واقفاً وسمع قال قد حدث رعد وآخرون قالوا قد كلمه ملاك. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم ليس من أجلي كان هذا الصوت بل من أجلكم . قد حضرت الآن دينونة هذا العالم . الآن يلقى رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً وأنا اذا ارتفعت عن الارض جذبت الي كل احد. قال هذا مشيراً الي أية ميتة كان عتيداً أن يموتها . فأجابه الجمع قائلاً نحن سمعنا من الناموس ان المسيح يدوم الي الأبد فكيف تقول أنت أنه ينبغي أن يرتفع ابن البشر من هو هذا ابن البشر. فقال لهم يسوع ان النور معكم زماناً يسيراً . فسيروا في النور مادام لكم النور لئلا يدرككم الظلام. لان من يمشي فى الظلام لا يدري الي أين يتوجه . مادام لكم النور آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء النور. 
والمجد لله دائما 


طرح الساعة الاولى 
من ليلة الاثنين مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة 


اذا أزهر القمــر فى أول الشهر وأشرقـت أشعته على الأرض . تصير سائــر الناس في اشتياق ويشتهوا أن يروا بهاه . فكــم بالحري . أعلا بزيادة المسيح الهنا شمس البر . الذى شـــارك في المشي مع الناس . ووجد فى شكل العبد . لاسيما لما . رأى اليونانيون . الذين أتــوا الى العيد . عظم مجده . قالوا لفيلبـس الذى من بيت صيدا يا سيدنا نريد . أن نرى يسوع . فجاء فيلبس وقال لأندراوس . وأندراوس جاء وقـال ليسوع . فقال ربنا يسوع قـد أتت الساعة لكي يتمجد ابــن الانسان . ابتدأ يرمز بهذا الكلام عــن موته . المعطي الحياة . فلمــا سمع . الجمع كله . أقواله الإلهيـــة . هؤلاء وأولئك . أجابهم المخلص. وعلمهم بأمثــــــــال . آمنـوا بالنور ما دام هو كائن معكم . لكي تصيروا أبناء النور . نحــــن أيضاً نؤمن أنه هو بالحقيقة نور الآب الــــذى أرسله الى العالم . أضاء علينا بمجــــــد لاهوته نحن الجلوس في الظلمة وظلال الموت . وأصعدنا الى العلو الأول مـــن هـــــــــــــــــــــــوة آثامنـــــــــــــــــا .




( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع رحمة معنا كعظيم رحمته 





الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة

من صفونيا النبي ص 1: 14-18
و ص 2: 1,2



قريبا هو الرب العظيم. قريبا هـو وسريع جدا. صوت يوم الرب مرا وشديد وصعب قوى . ذلـك اليوم يوم غضب يوم شدة وضيق. يــوم ظلام وضباب. يــوم غمام وقتام. يوم صافـــور وصراخ على المدن الحصينة وعلى الزوايا العاليــة. واضايق الناس فيمشــون كالعمى لانهم أخطئوا الى الرب. فيسفــح دمهم كالتراب ولحمهم كالجلـة. لا فضتهم ولا ذهبهم يقدر ان يخلصهم فى يوم غضب الرب. وبنار غيرته تفنى الارض كلها . لانه يوقــع قضاء سريعا على جميع سكـان الارض . اجتمعوا واحتشدوا يـا ايها الامــــم الجهلة. قبل ان تصيروا كالزهرة العابرة قبل ان يدرككم غضب الرب. قــبل ان ياتــى عليكم يوم سخط الرب. اطلبوا الرب يا جميع متواضعي الارض. اصنعوا الحكم واطلبوا العدل وجاوبوا بهما. لعلكم تستترون فى يوم رجز الرب . 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور 
(27 :2,10)


خلص شعبك بارك ميراثك ارعهم وارفعهم الي الأبد. استمع يارب صوت تضرعي اذ ابتهل اليك. 
هلليلويا.




الانجيل من لوقا 
(ص 9: 18-22 )


واذ كان يصلي منفرداً وحده كان تلاميذه معه فسألهم قائلاً . من تقول الجموع أني أنا . أما هم فأجابوا وقالوا يوحنا المعمدان وآخرون ايليا . وآخرون يقولون ان نبياً من الأولين قد قام . فقال لهم وأنتم من تقولون اني أنا . فأجاب بطرس وقال أنت مسيح الله . فأما هو فانتهـرهـم وأوصـاهـم ان لا يقولوا هذا لأحد وقال أنه ينبغي لابن البشر ان يتألم كثيراً ويرذل من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم
والمجد لله دائما ​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

طرح الساعة الثالثة 
من ليلة الاثنين مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة

مخلصنا صلى لكي يعلمنــا ان نسهر كل حين في الصلاة . وبعد أن فرغ سأل تلاميذه قائلاً : مـاذا يقول الناس من أجلي . فاجابوه ان قوماً يقولون انك انــت القديس يوحنا المعمدان . وآخرون يقولون انك انت ايليا او واحد من الانبياء الاولين . وأن العـارف بكل شىء قبل كونه امتحنهم ثم قال لهم فانتم ماذا تقولون فأجاب بطرس وقـال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الذى اتـى الى العالم حتى يخلصنا . طوبـاك انت يا بطرس الصخـــرة الغير المتزعزعة لانه ليس جسد ودم .كشف لك هذا لكن ابي هو أظهره لك لكي تكرز به في المسكونة . فأما اليهود الملاعيـــن فإنهم يجحدونني من أجل حسدهـــم ويسلمونني الى الموت . أنـــا أشهرهم وأهتكهم وأعطيهم عاراً وخزيــــاً أبـــدياً .



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع رحمة معنا كعظيم رحمته 



الساعـــة السادسة من ليلة الاثنين مـــن البصخة المقدســــــة

من يوئيل النبي ص 1: 5-15

استيقظوا ايها السكارى من الخمر. وابكــوا ونوحوا يا جمع شاربي الخمر المسكر. لانه قد نزع عنكم السرور والفرح. اذ قد جاءت على الارض امة قوية بلا عدد. اسنانها اسنان الاسد ولهـا انياب الليوث. جعلت كرمتى للفساد وتينتـــى للانحطام. وفتشتها تفتيشا وطرحتها فابيضت قضبانها. وسيحـــزن الكرامون على الارض اكثر مـن العروسـة المشدودة على رأسها. الحزينة على بعل بكوريتها. نوحوا ايها الكهنة ويا خـــدام المذبح . لانه قد رفعت الذبائح والسكيب من من بيـــت الرب . تلفت البقاع وانفسدت ولتحزن الارض لانه قد عدم القمح وجف الخمر وقل الزيت ويبس. احزنوا ايها الفلاحـون فى المساكن على القمح والشعير. لانه قد تلف القطاف فى الحقل ويبست الكرمة. وذبلت شجرة التين . وشجرة الرمان مع النخلة. وشجرة التفاح وجميع شجار الغياط . يبست لأجل ان بنى البشر رذلوا الفرح . اتذروا بالمسوح ونوجوا ايهـــا الكهنة. احنوا يا خدام المذبـــح. ادخلوا بيتوا بالمسوح يا خدام الله. لأنه قد بطلت الذبيحة والسكيب من بيت الرب الرب الهكم . قدسوا صوما واكرزوا بالخدمة اجمعوا الشيوخ مع سكان الارض. وادخلوا الى بيت الرب الهكم. واصرخوا الى الرب الهكم جدا. وقولوا ويل لى ويل لى. لان يوم الرب قرب. وهو يأتى كالدمار.
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس 



المزمور 
(28 :2,1)

قدموا للرب يا أبناء الله . قدموا للرب أبناء الكباش . قدموا للرب مجداً وكرامة . قدموا للرب مجداً لاسمه اسجدوا للرب في دار قدســه.
هلليلويا . 





الانجيل من مرقس 
(ص 9: 18-22 )


وكانوا في الطريق صاعدين الي أورشليم وكان يسوع يسير قدامهم وكانوا يتحيرون والذين كانوا يتبعونه كانوا خائفين . فتقدم اليه ايضاً الاثنى عشر وابتدأ يقول لهم عما يحدث له ها نحن صاعدين الي أورشليم وابن الانسان سيسلم الي رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت ويسلمونه الي الأمم فيهزءون به ويتفلون عليه ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم.

والمجد لله دائما 





طرح الساعة السادسة 
من ليلة الاثنين مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة

وفيما كان المسيح الهنا وتلاميـذه صاعدين الى أورشليم . أحضـر اليه الاثنى عشر رسولاً تلاميــذه القديسين . وابتدأ يقول لهـم بالذي سيكون منــه بسبب آلامه هكـذا قائلاً اعلموا أيها الأصفياء الأطهار هوذا نحـن صاعدون الى أورشليم وسوف يقـوم رؤساء كهنة اليهود ومشائخهم وكتبتهم معاً على ابـن الانسان ويحكمون عليه بحكـــم الموت . ويسلمونه الى الأمــم . ويهزأون به . ويبصقـــون في وجهه . ويصلبونه على خشبــة الصليب ويقوم في اليوم الثالث . كيف جسرت يـا اسرائيل المسكين وفعلت هذا الأمر بجهلك . وصلبت يسوع المسيح الذي أنقذك مـــن العبودية . وجازيت الاحســـان بالإساءة . من أجل ذلك خطيتـك باقية الى كمال الدهـــــور . 



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع رحمة معنا كعظيم رحمته



الساعة التاسعة من ليلة الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة



من ميخا النبي ص 2: 3-10


من اجل ذلك هكذا ما يقولــه الرب . هأنـــــــــذا افكر بالشرور على هذه القبيلة ومن ثم لا تقدرون ان ترفعـوا اعناقكــــم منها وتمشون متشامخين. لانــه زمان ردىء. ذلك اليوم يتخذ عليكم مثل. وينحون نوحـــــا بتسبيح قائلين: لقد شقيت شقاء . ونصيب شعبى قاسوه بالحبل. ولم يكن مـن يحوله ليرجع. قاسوا حقولكم واقتسموا بقاعكم من اجـل هذا لا يكون لكم مـــن يلقى حبلا فى نصيب. لا تبكوا بدموع فى كنيسة الرب ولا تسكبوا العبرات على هذا لانه لا يترك التعيير عنه. القائل ان بيـــت يعقوب اغضب روح الرب. اليسـت هذه اعماله الكائنة معه. اليس كلامه صالحا نحو من يسلك بالاستقامة. وقـــام شعبى بالعداوة قبالة سلامته سلخـوا جلده لينزع الرجاء من انكسار الحرب. من اجل ذلك مدبرى شعبــــى يطرحون خارجا من بيوت نعيمهم. من اجل اعمالهم الشريرة طردوا. اقتربوا الى الجبال الدهرية. قــم انطلق لانه ليست هذه هى راحتك. لقد هلكتم هلاكا من اجل النجاسـة وهربتم وليس من يطردكم .
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور 
(16 :1,6)

أنا صرخت لأنك قد سمعتني يا الله . أمل يارب أذنييك وانصت لكلامي استمع يا الله عدلي واصغ الى طلبتي .
هلليلويا . 




الانجيل من مرقس 
(ص 8: 27-33)

ثم خرج يسوع وتلاميذه الى قرى قيسارية فيلبس . وفي الطريق سأل تلاميذه قائلا لهم من تقول الناس اني أنا . أما هم فقالوا له يقولون انك يوحنا المعمدان وآخرون أنك ايليا وآخرون أنك أحد الأنبياء وأما هو فسألهم وقال وأنتم من تقولون أني أنا . أجاب بطرس وقال أنت هو المسيح . فزجرهم لكيلا يقولوا لاحد شيئا من أجله من أجله وابتدأ يعلمهم أنه ينبغي لابن الانسان ان يتألم كثيراً ويرذل من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتلونه وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم وكان يقول هذا القول علانية فأمسكه بطرس وابتدأ ينهاه . وأما هو فالتفت ونظر الى تلاميذه وزجر بطرس وقال له اذهب خلفي يا شيطان لانك لا تفكر فيما لله بل فيما للناس . والمجد لله دائما 



طرح الساعة التاسعة 
من ليلة الاثنين مـــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة


لما فـــرغ الرب أن يسأل تلاميذه في طريق قيصرية فيلبس . ابتدأ يقـــول لهم علانية من أجل الذى سيحصـــل له في أورشليم . انه ينبغي ان يكمـل المكتوب ان ابن الانسان ينال آلامـــاً كثيرة ويرذل من الكتبة ومشائـــــخ اليهود . ومن بعــــــــــــد الآلام التي سيقبلها يقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث . هذا هو الحجر الذي رذله البناؤون كقول الكتب فسيهبـــط عليهم غضبه العظيم . ويهشمهـم الرجز . وهو يصب الخـزي على وجوههم لأنهــم جازوا الإحسان بالإساءة . والذيــــن يسمعون ويؤمنون بــــــه سيعطيهم فرحــــاً لا يفنى الــــــى الأبــــــــد.




( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم لكي بآلامه يخلصنا


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع رحمة معنا كعظيم رحمته


الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة



من ميخا النبي ص 3: 1-4

والرب يرشدهم ويقول. اسمعوا هذا يا رؤسـاء بيت يعقوب ومختارى بيت اسرائيل. امـــا ينبغى لكم ان تعرفوا الحكـم ايها الباغضون الخيرات والمبتغـــون الشرور. النازعون جلودهم عنهـم ولحومهم عن عظامهم. وكما اكلوا لحــوم شعبى وكشطـــوا جلودهم عن عظامهم. وكسروا عظامهم وقطعوها كلحوم المراجل. وكالحم فى وسط القدور. حينئذ يصرخون الى الرب فلا يجيبهم. بل يصرف وجهه عنهم فى ذلك الوقت. والشر الذى صنعوه بإساءتهم يأتـــى عليهم.

مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور 
(17 :16 و17)

نجني من أعدائي الأقوياء ومن أيدي الذين يبغضونني. لأنهم تقووا أكثر مني أدركوني في يوم ضري
هلليلويا. 



الانجيل من متي 
(ص 17: 19-23)

حينئذ جاء التلاميذ الى يسوع منفردين وحدهم وقالوا له لماذا لم نقدر نحن ان نخرجه .أما هو فقال لهم لأجل قلة إيمانكم . الحق أقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل . ولا يكون شىء غير ممكن لديكم وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج الا بالصلوة والصوم . وبينما هم يترددون في الجليل قال لهم يسوع ان ابن الانسان سيسلم الى ايدي الناس فيقتلونه . وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم . فحزنت قلوبهم جداً. والمجد لله دائما


طرح الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الاثنين 
مـن البصخـة المقدســــــة

اسمعوا الرؤوف الصانع الخيرات ذا الصلاح والتحنن . يمجد الصلاة ويكرم الصوم لأنهما أساس سائـر الفضائل . فإن تلاميذه عندما سألوه قائلين لماذا لا نقدر نحن أن نخرج الشيطـان . أما هو فقال لهم لأجل قلـــة إيمانكم امتنع الشيطان ان يخرج . أقول لكم قال الرب لــو كان لكم ايمان لكنتم تقولون لهـذا الجبل انتقل الى هنا فلوقته سريعـاً كان يسمع لكم ولا يعسر عليكــم شىء . فان كل شىء مستطــاع للمؤمن . فلنقتنِ لنا رجاءً عظيمـاً وأمانة حقيقية بغير شــــك . وأنتم في المحبة التي تفوق كل شىء . فـان الذي يحب يصدق كل شـــىء ونواظب على الصلاة ونحب الصوم لكي نفوز بمواعيده . 



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع رحمة معنا كعظيم رحمته​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2010)

*مجهود مبارك
أشكرك ... أنا قريت مقتطفات .... بس بجد موضوع يستحق التقيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

الساعة الاولى من ليلة الثلاثاء من البصخــة المقدســــــة


من زكريا النبي ص 1: 1-6

وفي الشهر الثامن من السنة الثانية لداريوس . كانت كلمة الـرب إلى زكربا بن براشيا بـن عدو النبي قائلا . قد غضب الرب على آبائكم قائلاً قل لهم هكذا ما يقولـه الرب الضابط الكل . ولا تكونوا كابائكم الذين خاطبهم الأنبياء الاولــون قائلين . هـذا ما يقوله الرب الضابط الكل ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديئــة وعن أعمالكم الشريرة فلم يصغوا قال الرب الضابط الكل . فأين هم آباؤكم والأنبياء فهل يحيون الى الأبد لكـن نواميسي وأقوالي إقبلوها تلـك التي أمرت بها روح عبيدي الانبياء . الذين أدركوا آباءكم وخاطبوهم قائلين . كما أمر الرب الضابط الكل أن يصنع بكم بحسب طرقكم . وكأعمالكم هكذا صنع بكم . 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(61 :1,4)

خلاصي ومجدي هما بإلهي اله معونتي ورجائي هو بالله . لأنه الهي ومخلصي ناصري فـــلا أتـزعـزع ابـداً .
هلليلويا . 



الانجيل من لوقا 
(ص 13: 23-30 )

فقال له واحد يارب أقليل هم الذين يخلصون . فأما هو فقال لهم اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق . فإني أقول لكم ان كثيرين سيطلبون ان يدخلوا فلا يستطيعون. فاذا بلغ أن يقوم رب البيت ليغلق الباب . فتبدأون بأن تقفوا خارجاً وتقرعون الباب قائلين يا رب يارب افتح لنا فيجيبكم قائلاً أني لست أعرفكم من أين أنتم . حينئذ تبتدئون أن تقولوا أكلنا قدامك وشربنا وعلمت في شوارعنا . فيقول لكم اني لا أعرفكم من أين أنتم . اذهبوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الإثم هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان . اذا رأيتم ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وجميع الأنبياء في ملكوت الله وأنتم تطردون خارجاً وسيأتون من المشارق والمغارب والشمال والجنوب ويتكئون في ملكوت الله فهوذا آخرون يكونون أولين وأولــون يكــونـون آخريـن .
والمجد لله دائما



طرح الساعة الاولى 
من ليلة الثلاثاء مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة 


ان مخلصنا جعل مسيـــره الى أورشليم مع خواصه . فقال لــه واحد من الجمع يارب قليلون هـم الذين يخلصون . فأجابهم مخلصنا قائلاً احرصوا على الدخول مـن الباب الضيق . لئلا تأتوا وتقرعوا الباب وتقولون يارب افتح لنـا . فيجيب هو من داخل قائلاً لكم اني ما أعرفكم مــن أين أنتم . اذهبوا عني خارجاً يا جميع فاعلي الاثم . حيث يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان معاً . كثيرون من الامم يأتون من المشرق والمغرب فيتكئون فــى حضن ابراهيم واسحق ويعقــوب في ملكوت السموات . واما أنتــم فيطردونكم خارجاً وتتسلــط عليكم آثامكم . فارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديئة لكي تمحى عنكم هفواتكم .




( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 

( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته



الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة


من ملاخي النبي ص 1: 1-9


فتح كلام الرب لاسرائيل على يد ملاكه . ضعوا في قلوبكم أنــي أحببتكم يقول الرب . وقلتم بــم أحببت يعقوب وأبغضت عيسو . وجعلت حدوده للفساد ونصيــب ميــراثـــه قفرا . 


( لبنات آوى ) وأن قال الأدوميون أننا قد انهدمنــــــــــا فلنرجع ونبني خربها هذا ما يقوله الرب الضابط الكل . هم يبنون وأنا أهدم . وأدعوها تخم الاثم والشعب الذي قاومه الرب الى الأبـــد. فتبصر عيونكم وأنتم تقولون . لقد تعظم الرب فوق تخوم اسرائيـل . الابن يكرم اباه والعبد سيـــده . فان كنت أنا أباً فأيـن كرامتي . وان كنت سيداً فأين مهابتي . قال الرب الضابط الكل وأنتم أيهــا الكهنة المحتقون اسمي . وقلتم بم احتقرنا اسمك . لانكم قربتم على مذبحي خبــزاَ نجساً وقلتم بما نجسناه . بقولكـم ان مائدة الرب حقيرة وحقيرة هـــــى الأطعمة الموضوعة عليها . اذ قربتـم الاعمى ذبيحة . أفليس ذلــك شراً . واذ قربتم الاعـرج أو السقيم أفليس ذلك شــراً .قربه لرئيسك أفيقبله منك أو يقبل وجهك يقــول الرب الضابط الكل .


مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(12 :4,6)

انظر واستجب لي يا ربي والهي انر عيني لئلا أنام فى الموت .أما أنا فعلى رحمتك توكلت يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك.
هلليلويا . 



الانجيل من لوقا 
(ص 13: 31 )


وفي ذلك اليوم جاء اليه قوم من الفريسيين وقالوا له. اخرج واذهب من ههنا فان هيرودس يريد قتلك فقال لهم اذهبوا وقولوا لهذا الثعلب ها أنا أخرج الشياطين وأتمم الشفاء اليوم وغداً وفي اليوم الثالث أكمل . ولكن ينبغي لي أنا أقيم اليوم وغداً وفي اليوم الآتي اذهب لأنه لا يهلك نبي خارج عن أورشليم. يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها. كم من مرة أردت أن أجمع بنيك كما يجمع الطائر فراخه تحت جناحيه فلم تريدوا . هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً وأني أقول لكم أنكم لا ترونني من الآن . حتى تقولوا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب .
والمجد لله دائما





طرح الساعة الثالثة 
من ليلة الثلاثاء مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة 


فى ذلك اليـوم وفاه قوم وأخبروه عن هيردوس الملك. قائلين يــا معلم اخرج من ههنا فان هيرودس المارق يريد قتلك . فأجاب وقـال للذي قال له امض وقل لهـــذا الثعلب الشرير . اني أكمل شفـاء كثيريــن اليوم وغـداً وفي اليـوم الآتي . فقد كتب أنـه لا يهلك نبي خارجاً عن أورشليم . يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين . كم مـن مرة أردت أن أجمع بنيك فلم تريـدوا . هوذا أترك لكم بيتكم خراباً الى كل الأجيال. 
أقول لكم أيها الذيـــن تسمعونني انكـــم لا ترونني منذ هذا اليــوم حتى تقولوا كلكم من فم واحد مبـارك الآتي باسم الرب الاله 



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته



الساعـــة السادسة من ليلة الثلاثاء مـــن البصخة المقدســــــة


من هوشع النبي ص 4 : 15 
و ص 5: 1-7 


وأمــا أنت يا اسرائيل فلا تكـن جاهلاً . ويا يهوذا لا تدخــــل الجلجال ولا تذهبوا الى الظلم . ولا تحلفوا بالرب الحي . لأنه قد جمح اسرائيل كعجلة جامحــة . فالآن يرعاهم الرب كحمل في موضـع رحب خليل الاصنام أفرايم قد ترك له شكا فاطاعوا الكنعانيين وزنوا زنــى الى الآخر وأحبوا الهوام بالتعاظم وأنت في جناحيك هبوب ريــح وسيخزون في مذبحهم . إسمعوا لهذا أيها الكهنة وانصتوا يا بيــت اسرائيل . واصغوا يا بيت الملك . لأن الحكم موضوع قبالتكم إذا قد صرتم فخـــاً للمحرس . وكالشبكة المنصوبة على تابــور ( تــل مرتفع ) تلك التي ينصبها الصيادون للصيد وأنـا معلمكم أنا عرفت أفرايم ولم يخـــف عني إسرائيل لان الآن قد زنى أفـرايم وتنجس اسرائيل . ولم يوجهوا أفكار قلوبهم ليرجعوا الى إلههم . لأن روح الزنى فيهـم والرب لم يعرفوه . وسيغطـــي إسرائيل وجهه بذراعه ( مـــن الخزي ) . فيرجم إسرائيل وأفرايم بالظلم ويرجم يهوذا أيضاً معهــم ويذهبون بغنم وثيران ليطلبوا الرب
فلا يجدونه لانه قد تنحى عنهـم . بما أنهم قد إنصرفوا عــن الرب وصارت لهم ثيران وكان لهم بنين غرباء . فالآن يأكلهم الدبــــا ( القمل ) مع ميراثهم . 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(90 :1,2)

ملجأي الهي فأتكل عليه . لأنه ينجيني من فخ الصياد ومن كلمة مقلقة .
هلليلويا . 



الانجيل من لوقا 
(ص 21: 24- )


فاحترزوا لأنفسكم لئلا تثقل قلوبكم من الشبع والسكر والهموم الدنياوية فيقبل عليكم بغتة ذلك اليوم . لأنه يأتي كالفخ على جميع الجالسين على وجه الأرض كلها. اسهروا اذن متضرعين في كل حين لكي تقووا على الهرب من هذه الأمور المزمعة ان تصير وتقفوا أمام ابن الإنسان.وكان في النهار يعلم في الهيكل. وفي الليل يخرج يستريح في الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون.وكان جميع الشعب يبكرون اليه في الهيكل ليسمعوا منه.
والمجد لله دائما 



طرح الساعة السادسة 
من ليلة الثلاثاء مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة

كمثل طبيب مداوٍ كان المسيح الهنا يداوي مجاناً . قائلاً ان زيادة الأكل تثقل القلوب وتقطع القوة من الجسد والاهتمام أيضاً الدنيـاوي يجلـب على الإنسان شروراً كثيـــرة . ويحيد بالإنسان عــن مخافة الله فيخنقه الشريـر. ويفقد بـــه عن طريق الخلاص ومعرفة خلاص نفسه . ويوقعه في سلطان الموت مثـــل الفخ الذي يخطف الفريسة . اسهروا أنتــم أيضاً واصنعوا ثمرة تليق بالبــر والتوبة لكي تكونوا واقفين أمام الديان يسوع المخلص. 


وكان يعلم الجموع في الهيكل وفي الليل كان يستريح وكانت راحتـه في جبل الزيتـون وفي النهار كـان يأتي الى أورشليم. وكان جميـع الشعب يبكرون إليه ليسمعـــوا تعاليمه المفعمة صلاحاً ، والذيـن سمعوا كانوا يسبقون الى ينبوعـه ويشربون منه الماء الحلو كما قال الكتاب الشاهــد بمجيئه انـه الطعام غير الفاسد المغذي لكل الذيـن يؤمنون بـــــه . 



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته



الساعة التاسعة من ليلة الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة


من هوشع النبي ص 10: 12 
و ص 11 : 1 و 2 



إزرعوا لأنفسكم براً إجنــــــوا ثمرة الحياة . استنيروا بنور المعرفــــــــة وأطـلبوا الرب حتى يأتيكم ثمرة البـر لماذا سكتم علىالنفاق ( الذي فيكم ) وحصدتم ظلمكم . وأكلتم ثمــــــرة الكـذب . لأنك توكلت على مركباتك وكثرة قوتك يقوم هلاك في شعبــك وتخرب جميع حصونك ( المسيجة ) كخـراب بيت يوربعام من أراخنة سليمـان يوم الحرب . إذ حطمت الامهات على البنين . هكذا أصنع بكم يا بيت إسرائيل أمامكــم من قدام وجهي . لأن ظلمكــم وشروركم طرحت ملك اسرائيل خارجــاً . لان اسرائيل صغير وأنــا أحببته ودعوت ابنه وابني مــن مصر . فكما دعوتهم . هكذا ذهبوا عــن وجهي فذبحوا للبعليم وبخـــروا للمنحوتات .
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(32 :10,11)

الرب يشتت اراء الامم ويرذل أفكار الشعوب ويرفض مؤامرة الرؤساء وأما مشورة الرب فكائنة الى الابد وأفكار قلبه من جيل الى جيل .
هلليلويا .



الانجيل من لوقا 
(ص 11: 37-52 )


وفيما هو يتكلم سأله فريسي أن يأكل عنده . فدخل واتكأ وأما الفريسي . فلما رأى أنه لم يغتسل أولا قبل الأكل تعجب . فقال له الرب . أنتم الآن معشر الفريسيين تطهرون خارج الكأس والصحفة . وأما داخلهما فمملوء اختطافاً وخبثاً . أيها الجهال أليس الذى صنع الخارج صنع الداخل أيضا . بل أعطوا ما عندكم صدقة فهوذا كل شىء يتطهر لكم ولكن ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون لأنكم تعشرون النعنع والسذاب وكل بقل وتتجاوزون حكم الله ومحبته. وكان ينبغي أن تفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك . ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون لأنكم تحبون أوائل المجالس في المجامع والتحيات في الاسواق . ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤن لأنكم مثل القبور المختفية . والناس يمشون عليها ولا يعلمون . فأجاب واحد من الناموسيين وقال له: أيها المعلم أنك بقولك هذا تشتمنا نحن أيضا أما هو فقال له . وأنتم أيضاً أيها الناموسيون . ويل لكم لأنكم تحملون الناس أحمالاً ثقيلة وأنتم لا تمسون تلك الأحمال بإحدى أصابعكم ويل لكم فإنكم تشيدون قبور الأنبياء الذين قتلهم أباؤكم. فأنتم اذا تشهدون وتسرون بأعمال أبائكم . لأنهم هم قتلوهم وأنتم تبنون قبورهم.لذلك أيضاً قالت حكمة الله . إني أرسل إليهم أنبياء ورسلاً فيقتلون منهم ويطردون . لكي يطلب من هذا الجيل دم جميع الأنبياء الذى سفك منذ إنشاء العالم. من دم هابيل الصديق الى دم زكريا ابن براشيا الذى أهلك بين المذبح والبيت. نعم أقول لكم إنه يطلب من هذا الجيل.الويل لكم أيها الناموسيون لأنكم أخذتم مفاتيح المعرفة فما دخلتم أنتم والداخلون منعتموهم . 

والمجد لله دائما





طرح الساعة التاسعة 
من ليلة الثلاثاء مـــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة

اسمعوا الرؤوف الرحـوم الكثير الرحمة المتأني . كيف يوصيــــنا أن نكون أطهاراً ليس في أجسادنا فقــط بل وفي قلوبنا أيضاً . لما تعجب منه ذلك الفريسي الذي سأله أن يأكـل عنده . فلما رآه يأكل الخبز بغيــر طهر ولا غسل يد . تكلم معه المعلـم العارف بكل الأشياء قبل كونــها قائلاً أنتم يا معشر الفريسيـــن تطهرون خارج الكأس والسكرجة .فأما داخلكم فإنه مملوء دعـارة واختطافاً وظلماً . اعطوا صدقـة وحكم عدل وكل شىء يتطهر لكم . فلنكن نحن رحومين على كـــل انسان خلقه الله . وعند ذلك نطهر نفوسنـــا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا من كــل دنس الخطية . 




( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته



الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة


من عاموس النبي ص 5: 6-14

أطلبوا الرب فتحيوا . لئلا يتقد بيت يوسف كنار فيحترق وليس مــن يطفىء من بيت اسرائيل . الـرب يصنع حكماً فى العلى . ووضـع العدل على الأرض . هــو الذي خلق كل الاشياء وينقلها الـــذي يحول الظل صباحاً ويغشي النهار بالليل . الذي يدعـو مياه البحر فيفيضها على وجه الأرض كلها الرب الاله الضابط الكل هــو اسمه . المنزل الانحطـام على القوة ويأتي بالدمـــار على الموضع الحصيـــــن . لقــد أبغضوا الموبخ في الأبواب ونجسوا الكلام الطاهر . مـن أجل ذلك هذا ما يقوله الرب . بما أنكم ضربتم المساكين على رؤسهـم . وأخذتم منهم هدايا فاخرة . شيدتـم بيوتاً حسنة ولا تسكنون فيها . وغرستم كرومـــاً مختارة ولا تشربون من خمرها . فاني عالم بنفاقكم الكثير وخطاياكم المتجددة . تدسون البار وتأخذون الرشوة وتصدون البائسين من الأبواب . لذلك يسكت العاقـــــل فيذلـك الزمان لانه زمان ردىء . فاطلبوا الخير لا الشر لتحيوا . 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(121 :4)

لأنه هناك صعدت القبائل . قبائل الرب شهادة لاسرائيل . يعترفـون لاســــــم الـــرب .
هلليلويا . 


الانجيل من مرقس
(ص 13: 32) وص (2,1:14)


فاما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلمهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن الا الاب . انظروا واسهروا وصلوا لانكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الزمان . كمثل انسان مسافر فترك وأعطى عبيده السلطان كل واحد و واحد فى عمله وأوصى البواب بالسهر . فاسهروا اذا لانكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت . أفي المساء . أم في نصف الليل . أم عند صياح الديك . أم في الصباح لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نياماً وما أقوله لكم أقوله للجميع اسهروا . وكان الفصح والفطير بعد يومين وكان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة يطلبون كيف يمسكونه بمكر ليقتلوه ولكنهم قالوا لا نفعل هذا في العيد لئلا يكون شغب في الشعب .
والمجد لله دائما



طرح الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الثلاثاء 
مـن البصخـة المقدســــــة


انت وحدك أيها المدبر العالم بسائر الأشياء قبل كــــون جميعها . والأزمنة والسنين وكــل الأوقات والأجيال الماضية أنت العالم بها اسمعوا مخلصنا يقول علانية بفمه الإلهي هكذا قائلاً . من أجل ذلـك اليوم وتلك الساعه التي يأتي فيها ابن الانسان . انه ليس احد من سائر البشر ولا الملائكة يعلمهما. والابـن أيضاً لا يعلمهما الا الآب فقط العارف بكل شىء . فاسهروا كل حين وصلوا فانكم لستم تعلمون متى يكون الوقت لئلا يأتي بغتـة فيجدكم نيامــــاً . فاحترزوا واحفظوا ذواتكــــــم 
لكي تخلصوا مــن الفخاخ المنصوبة . 



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

الساعة الاولى من ليلة الأربعاء من البصخــة المقدســــــة


من حزقيال النبي ص 22: 17-22


وكانت الي كلمة الرب قائلا يا ابن الانسان . هوذا قد صار لدى بيت اسرائيــل جميعهم خليطاً نحاساً وقصديراً وحديـــداً ورصاصاً مخلوطاً مع الفضة . لأجل ذلك قل هذا ما يقوله الرب . بمــا انكم جميعاً قد صرتم امتزاجاً واحـداً فلاجل هذا ها أنا آخذكم في أورشليم كما آخذ الفضة والنحاس والحديد والرصاص والقصدير في وســط الأتون . لنفخ النـار عليها لسبكها . وهكذا آخذكم برجـــزي وأجمعكم وأذيبكم وانفــخ عليكم بنار غضبي واسبككم في وسطــه . كما تسبك الفضة في وسط الاتون . كذلك تسبكون فى وسطه . فتعلمون اني أنا هو الرب صببت غضبي عليكم . 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس




المزمور
(58 :13,14)


صرت ناصري وملجائي في يوم شدتي ( جملة ) أنت معيني لك أرتل يا إلهي . لأنك أنت ناصري الهي وارحمني .
هلليلويا . 



الانجيل من متي 
(ص 22: 1-14)


ثم أجابهم يسوع بأمثال قائلاً . يشبه ملكوت السموات . انسانا ملكاً صنع عرساً لابنه.فأرسل عبيده ليدعوا المدعوين الى العرس فلم يريدوا ان يأتوا فأرسل أيضاً عبيداً آخرين قائلاً قولوا للمدعوين هأنذا قد اعددت وليمتي وعجولي المعلوفة قد ذبحت وكل شىء معد . فتعالوا الى العرس . أما هم فتهاونوا فذهب واحد الى حقله . وآخر الى تجارته . والباقون امسكوا عبيده واهانوهم وقتلوهم . فلما سمع الملك غضب وارسل جنوده واهلك اولئك القتلة . واحرق مدينتهم بالنار حينئذ قال لعبيده . اما العرس فمعد وأما المدعوون فلم يكونوا مستحقين . فاذهبوا الى مفارق الطرق . وكل من وجدتموه فادعوه الى العرس . فخرج اولئك العبيد الى الطرق . وجمعوا كل من وجدوا من اشرار وصالحين . فامتلاء العرس من المتكئين. فلما دخل الملك لينظر الى المتكئين
رأى هناك رجلاً ليس عليه ثياب العرس . فقال له يا صاح . كيف دخلت الى هنا وليس عليك ثياب العرس . أما هو فسكت . حينئذ قال الملك للخدام اوثقوا يديه ورجليه واطرحوه في الظلمة الخارجية . هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان لان المدعوين كثيرون والمختارين قليلون 
والمجد لله دائما



طرح الساعة الاولى 
من ليلة الأربعاء مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة 


الانسان الملك الذي صنـع العرس ودعا المدعوين هــو الله الآب . وابنه هـو المسيح يسوع مخلصنا والعرس هو العالم الذي ظهر فيه الذي ولدتــه بالجسد والدة اللإله وصار مع الناس كواحـد منهم . والعبيد الذين أرسلهم هـم الانبياء الذين سبقوه . ودعوا الامم قبل مجيئه قائلين ان الآتي سوف يأتي ولا يبطىء . فتكاسلوا ولم يقبلوا اقوالهم ثم مضوا متهاونين واحد الى حقله وآخر الى تجارته والباقون امسكوا عبيده وقتلوهم ، فغضب الملك وارسل عسكره


وضرب أولئك القتلة وأحــرق مدينتهم .من هم الناس الذين دُعوا الى الوليمة الحقيقية التي لله الكلمة الا اليهود المخالفين الذين محيت اسماؤهم من سفر الحياة فعـاد أيضاً وأرسل آخرين وأوصاهـم هكذا قائلاً . اخرجو الى مسالك الطرق وادعوا كل الذين تجدونهم . فلما خرجـوا دعوا كثيرين صالحين وطالحين . فامتلأ البيت من المتكئين فدخــل الملك لينظر المدعوين . فــرأى رجلاً هناك ليس عليه ثياب العرس فقال له يا صاحب كيف دخلت هنا


وليس عليك ثياب العرس . فللوقت صمت وصار في فضيحة ثـم القاه الخدام الى الظلمة الخارجية. مـن هو هذا الانسان الا يهــوذا الذي تعرى مـن الحلة السمائية . ولبس اللعنة مثــل الثوب ودخلت الـى امعائه مثل الماء. لانه جحد نعمة سيده وتجـرأ ان يسلـم معلمه . فلذلك صار غريباً من مجـده ورئاسة كهنوتـه أخذهـا آخــــــر .



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته




الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة
من عاموس النبي ص 5: 18

ويـل للذين يشتهون يوم الرب . ما بغيتكم في يوم الرب . فان هذا اليـوم ظلام لا نور كما إذا هرب انسان من وجه أسد فصادفته لبوة فيلتجىء الى بيته ويرفع يده على الحائط فتلدغه حية، أليس يوم الرب يوم ظلام لا نور وضباب لا ضياء لـه لقد أبغضت أعيادكم ورذلتها . ولست أشم رائحة في أيام أعيادكم العظيمة . إني إذا قربتــــم لي محرقاتكــم وتقدماتكم لا أقبلها . ولست أنظر الي فديــة شكركم . ابعــد عني صوت تسابيحك . ومزمـار أرغنك لست أسمعه. وليجر القضاء كالماء . والعـدل كالوادي الذي لا يعبر . هـــل قربتم لي ذبائح وتقدمــات في البرية أربعين سنة يا بيــــت اسرائيل يقول الـــــرب .بل حملتم خيمة ملوخ وكوكب آلهكم رافـــان التماثيل التي صنعتموها لكم . فسأسبيكم الى ما وراء دمشق . قال الـرب الاله الضابط الكل هو اسمه.
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس 


المزمور
(64 :4 ,5)

طوبى لمن اخترته وقبلته ليسكن في ديارك الى الأبد . قدوس هو هيكلك وعجيب بالبر . 
هلليلويا .


الانجيل من متي 
(ص 24: 36)



وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة. فلا يعلمهما أحد . ولا ملائكة السموات إلا الآب وحده . وكما كان فى ايام نوح . كذلك يكون فى ظهور ابن الانسان لانه كما كانوا قبل أيام الطوفان يأكلون ويشربون . ويتزوجون ويزوجون . الى اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الى الفلك . ولم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان وأخذ الجميع . كذلك يكون أيضاً مجىء ابن الانسان . حينئذ يكون اثنان فى الحقل ويؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر واثنتان تطحنان على رحى فتؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الاخرىفاسهروا اذاً لأنكم لا تعلمون فى أية ساعة يأتي ربكم . واعلموا هذا . 


انه لو علم رب البيت فى أية ساعة يأتي السارق لسهر . ولم يدع بيته ينقب. فلذلك كونوا أنتم أيضاً مستعدين . لأن ابن الانسان يأتي في ساعة لا تعرفونها . فمن ترى هو العبد الامين الحكيم . الذي يقيمه سيده على عبيده ليعطيهم
طعامهم في حينه ؟! 

طوبى لذلك العبد الذى اذا جاء سيده فيجده يفعل هكذا . الحق أقول لكم . انه يقيمه على جميع ماله . ولكن إن قال ذلك العبد الشرير في قلبه. ان سيدي يبطىء فيبتدئ يضرب العبيد رفقاءه ويأكل ويشرب مع السكيرين فيأتي سيد ذلك العبد في يوم لا ينتظره . وساعة لا يعرفها . فيشقه من وسطه . ويجعل نصيبه مع المرائين . هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان. 
والمجد لله دائما


طرح الساعة الثالثة 
من ليلة الأربعاء مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة



تأملوا يا عابدي الاله الى تحنـن المسيح الهنا . كيف يدعو اصفياءه الصانعين ارادته عبيداً حكمــاء وامناء . اعني الذين يحفظــون وصاياه المتوقعين اجراً صالحاً . الساهرين المتيقظين لكي ينالــوا المواعيد . كما قال في الانجيـل ان ذلك العـبد مغبوطً . اعني الذي يأتي سيده بغتةً فيجده يفعل هكذا . اقول لكم انــه يقيمه وكيلاً على جميع ماله . فامـا ذلك الذي يجده متغافلاً ويطرد يوماً بيوم . فيجىء سيده في ساعهة لا يعرفها فيشقـه من وسطه

ويجعل نصيبه مع المرائين في الظلمة وموضع العذاب . فلنتيقـظ من غفلتنا وننتظر يوم الرب لنفرح معه في ياره ونفوز بمراحمه ورأفاتــــه .



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته



الساعـــة السادسة من ليلة الأربعاء مـــن البصخة المقدســــــة



من أرميا النبي ص 13 : 9-14

هـــذا ما يقوله رب القوات اله اسرائيل هانذا أفسد فى هذا المكان أمام عيونكم وفي أيامكم لا يكـون صوت سرور ولا صوت فرح . ولا صوت عريس . ولا صـوت عروس , ويكون اذا عرفت الشعب بجميع هذه الأقـــــــوال . وقالوا لك لماذا تكلم الـرب علينا بهذه الشرور وما الظلم أو الخطية التي صنعناها أمام الرب الهنـا . فتقول لهم . لان أباءكم تركونـي قال الرب واتبعوا آلهة غريبـــة وعبدوها وسجدوا لها وأما أنــا فتركوني ولم يحفظوا ناموسي .وقــد عملتم أنتم الشر أكثر من أبائكم .فهوذا أنتم أيضاً تسلكـون كل واحد وراء شهوات قلوبكـم الشريرة غير مطيعين لــــي فسأطردكم من هذه الأرض . الى أرض لا تعرفونها أنتم ولا أبائكم . وفى ذلك الموضع تتعبدون لآلهة أخرى هؤلاء الذين لا يرحمونكم .

مجدا للثالوث الاقدس


المزمور
(101 :2,1)


يا رب استمع صلاتي وليصعد أمامك صراخي(جملة) فى اليوم الذى أدعوك فيه استجب لي سريعاً. 
هلليلويا 




الانجيل من متي 
(ص 25: 1-13)

حينئذ يشبه ملكوت السموات عشر عذارى أخذن مصابيحهن وخرجن للقاء العريس , وكان خمس منهن جاهلات وخمس حكيمات أما الجاهلات فأخذن مصابيحهن ولم يأخذن معهن زيتاً , وأما الحكيمات فأخذن زيتاً في آنيتهن مع مصابيحهن فلما أبطأ العريس نعسن كلهن ونمن. ففي نصف الليل صار صوت هوذا العريس قد أقبل قمن اخرجن للقائه . حينئذ قامت أولئك العذارى وزين مصابيحهن فقالت الجاهلات للحكيمات أعطيننا من زيتكن فان مصابيحنا تنطفئ فأجابت الحكيمات وقلن لعله لا يكفينا . واياكن فاذهبن بالأحرى الى الباعة وابتعن لكن . فلما ذهبن ليبتعن جاء العريس ودخلت معه المستعدات الى العرس وأغلق الباب . وأخيراً جاءت بقية العذارى قائلات : ربنا ربنا افتح لنا . أما هو فأجاب وقال . الحق أقول لكن أنني لا أعرفكن فاسهروا اذاً لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة . 

والمجد لله دائما 



طرح الساعة السادسة 
من ليلة الأربعاء مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة


يا لهذه الفضائل وهذه الامثال التي قالها ملك المجد . الذي هو يسوع ملك النعمة والخيرات المكمـــل السلامة . الذى انعم لجنس البشـر بشركة ملكوته . اسمعوا وتأملـوا وافهموا واعلموا امثاله الطوبانية . من أجل العذارى الحكيمات اللواتي نطق من اجلهن في الانجيل . وشبههن بملكوته المملؤة فرحاً وسروراً . عشر عذارى قال الرب خمس جاهلات وخمس حكيمات . قال هؤلاء العشر هنَّ كـن عذارى ولكنهن افترقن لاجـل اعمالهن . فطوب الحكيمات الفهيمات لانهـن صنعن الحكمة باجتهاد . ومـلأن مصابيحهن مـن الزيت وأوعيتهن مما فضل عنهن . فامـا العذارى الجاهلات فتكاسلن ولم يفهمن ثبات مصابيحهن . فلما قمن جميعهن في ساعة واحدة ليمشين قدام العريس. فتعطلت مصابيحهن وقت الفرح ولم يحضرن مع العريس. والمستعدات دخلن معه الى العرس والمتكاسلات وقفن خارجاً 






( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته




الساعة التاسعة من ليلة الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة

من هوشع النبي ص 9: 14 
و ص 10 : 1 , 2 



إعطهم يـارب . وماذا تعطيهم. أعطيهم أباء بــــلا بنين وأثداء يابسة لأن جميع شرورهم في الجلجال لأن في ذلـك المكان أبغتهم من أجل سوء أعمالهم . سأطردهـــــم من بيتي ولا أعــــود أحبهم . لأن جميع رؤسائهم متمردون . حـزن أفرايم الذي أصله قد جف ولا يعــود أن يأتي بثمرة . وان ولدوا فإني أقتـل شهوات بطونهم . يرفضهم الله لأنهم لـم يسمعوا لـه . فيكونون تائهين بين الأمم . ان اسرائيل كرمة حسنة الأغصان وثمرتها شهية وعلى حسب كثـرة ثمره كثر المذبائح وعلى حســب خصب أرضه بني الأنصاب قــد قسموا قلوبهم والآن سيهلكون . هو يحطم مذابحهم ويخرب أنصابهم . 

مجدا للثالوث الاقدس


المزمور
(21 :20,19)

نج من السيف نفسي ومن يد الكلب بنوتي الوحيدة . خلصني من فم الأسد وتواضعي من قرن ذى القرن الواحد . 
هلليلويا . 

الانجيل من متي 
(ص 23: 29-36)


الويل لكم أيه الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون . لأنكم تبنون قبور الانبياء وتزينون مدافن الصديقين . وتقولون لو كنا في أيام آبائنا لما كنا شاركناهم في دم الانبياء . فانتم تشهدون على أنفسكم أنكم بنو قتلة الأنبياء . فكملوا أنتم مكاييل آبائكم . أيها الحيات أولاد الافاعي كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنم من أجل ذلك ها أنا أرسل اليكم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة فمنهم من تقتلون وتصلبون ومنهم من تجلدون في مجامعكم وتطردونهم من مدينة الى مدينة . لكي يأتي عليكم كل دم بار سفك على الارض . من دم هابيل الصديق الى دم زكريا بن برشيا . الذى قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح. الحق أقول لكم أن هذه كلها ستأتي على هذا الجيل . 

والمجد لله دائما 

طرح الساعة التاسعة 
من ليلة الأربعاء مـــن 
البصخــة المقدســــــة


يا لهذه الاوصاف المحزنة التي قالها المسيح على الفريسيين . اذ يعطيهم الويل بغير محاباة لانهم تشبهـــــــوا بابائهم وكمّلوا مكايلهم . اوليك الذين قتلوا الانبياء القديسين وهؤلاء الآخرون بنوا مقابرهم . هؤلاء هـم الحيات المولودون من الافاعي الذين لم يهربوا من جهنم . فسينتقم منهم عـن دم جميع الابرار الذي سُفك على وجه الارض . مـن دم هابيل الى دم زكريا الذي قتلوه بين الهيكل والمذبح . كل هذه الضوائق وهذه الشدائد تسبق وتأتي على هذا الجيل . لانهم جميعهم تشاوروا مشــورة واحدة على ابن الله ليقتلوه . لذلـك فرقهم الله في الأرض واعداؤهـم تسلّطوا عليهم . وميراثهم صـار لقوم آخرين وصارت منازلهــم خرابــــــــاً .



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته




الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة

من حكمة سليمان ص 8: 24 


ان الحكمة تتحرك في كل متحرك فهي تبلغ وتأتي على الكل من أجل طهارتها فانها لهـــب قوة الله . وفيض مــن المجد المقدس الذى لضابط الكل فلذلك لا يقـــدر أن يقربها شىء دنس لأنــها ضياء النور الأزلي . ومرآة أعمال الله النقية وصورة صلاحه . تقـدر على كل شىء وهى واحـدة . وتجدد كل شىء . وهى ثابتـة فى ذاتها . وفي كل جيل تحـل في النفوس الطاهرة . وتجعلهم شركاء الله وتصيرهم أنبيــاء لأن الله لا يحب أحد الا من يساكن الحكمة لانها أبهى مــن الشمس وأسمى مــن كل مركز للنجوم . واذا قيست بالنور تقدمت عليه لأن النور يعقبه الليل واما الحكمة فـلا يقوى عليها الظلام . 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس


المزمور
(56 :1)


ارحمني يا الله ارحمني فانه عليك توكلت نفسي . وبظل جناحيك أتكل الى أن يعبر الاثم . 
هلليلويا . 



الانجيل من يوحنا 
( ص 11: 55-57 )


وكان قد اقترب فصح اليهود. فصعد كثيرون من الكورة الى أورشليم قبل الفصح ليتطهروا . وكان اليهود يطلبون يسوع ويقولون فيما بينهم وهم قائمون في الهيكل ماذا تظنون . ألعله لا يأتي الى العيد . وكان رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون قد أصدروا أمراً أنه إن عرف أحد أين هو فليدل عليه ليمسكوه . 

والمجد لله دائما 



طرح الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الأربعاء 
مـن البصخـة المقدســــــة

جرت عـــادة لسائر اليهود اذا اقترب عيد الفصح . تصعد جموع كثيرة مـــن الكور الى اورشليم ليتطّهروا . فلما صعدوا كالعادة لم ينظروا يسوع يصعد . فقالوا لبعضهم وهم في الهيكل لعله حقـاً لا يأتي الى العيد. وكــان المنافقون يفتكرون افكاراً مملوءةً مـن الخبث والرياء . لأن رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين والشيوخ كانوا قد اوصوا . انه ان علم احد اين هو فليدلهّم عليه ليمسكوه . يـا لهذا الجهل وهذه البلادة وعــدم المعرفــة التي لهؤلاء الانجاس . فانهم وضعوا فخـاً لصاحب القوة الشديدة الكلي القـدرة لانهم مخالفون فسيربطهم هو بسلاسل ويسوقهـــم الى الجحيم وموضع العـذاب . 



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته
​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 مارس 2010)

الساعة الاولى من ليلة الخميس من البصخــة المقدســــــة


من حزقيال النبي ص 43: 5-11

فحملني الروح وأدخلني الى الدار الداخلية . وإذ البيت ممتلىء مـن مجد الرب . فوقفت وإذا بصـوت يتكلم معي من البيت وكان الرجل واقفاً بجانبي . وقال لي أترى يـا ابـــن الانسان مكان عرشي . وموضع باطن قدمي هؤلاء الذيــن يكون فيهم اسمي في وســـط بيت اسرائيل الى الابد ولن ينجس بعـد بيت اسرائيل اسمي القدوس . هــم ومدبريهم فى الاثم وقتل مدبريهم في وسطهم . عندما جعلوا بأبي عنــد أبوابهم . وأعتابي بجانب أعتابهـم .وجعلــوا سياجهم كما لو كانت تمسكني معهم . فنجسوا اسمـي القدوس بآثامهم التي يفعلونهـا . فسحقتهم بغضبي قتلــاً . والآن فليتركوا شرورهم وقتل مدبريهم أمامي فأحل في وسطهم الى الأبد وأنت أيضاً يا ابن الانسان أخبر بيت اسرائيل عن البيت وشكله ورسمه . فيكفون عـــن خطاياهم . وهؤلاء ينالون عقابهم من أجل كل ما صنعوه وترســـم البيت وهيئته ومخارجه ومداخله ونظامه . وكل أوامـــره أخبرهـــم بهـــــا . وأكتب ذلــــك أمامهم فيحفظون جميع حقوقــي وجميع وصاياي ويعملون بها .
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس.


المزمور
(68 :1,13)


احيني يا الله فان المياه قد بلغت الى نفسي . وأنظر الى ككثرة رأفتك . 

هلليلويا 



الانجيل من يوحنا 
( ص 10: 17-21)


من أجل هذا يحبني أبـي . لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضاً . ليس أحد يأخذها مني. ولكني أضعها أنا من ذاتي وحدي . ولي سلطان أن أضعها . ولي أيضاً سلطان أن آخذها , هذه هي الوصية التي قبلتها من أبي , فحدث شقاق بين اليهود بسبب هذا الكلام . فقال كثيرون منهم أن به شيطان وقد جن . فلماذا تسمعون له. وقال آخرون ليس هذا كلام انسان به شيطان هل يقدر شيطان أن يفتح أعين العميان . 
والمجد لله دائما 



طرح الساعة الاولى 
من ليلة الخميس مــــن 

البصخــة المقدســــــة



ربنا وسيدنا وملكنا المسيح يظهـر لاهوته وسلطانه . انه هو الالــه المتعالي على كل رئاسة وكــل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض فلذلك قال ان الآب يحبني فانـي اضع نفسي لكي آخذها. وليـس احد ينزعها مني لكن انا الذي أضعها بارادتي. فان لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان اخــذها . فصار انشقاق بين اليهود مـن أجل هذا الكلام الذي قاله لهم . وقال قوم من المنافقين انــه مجنون لماذا تسمعون منه ؟ وقال آخرون هـذا الكلام ليس هو كلام انسان بــه شيطان. لا يقـدر مجنون ان يفتح عيني مولود اعمى . هـو بالحقيقة الذي يضىء اعين قلوب المؤمنين به . ما خـــلا اليهود المخالفين أذ طمس عيون قلوبهم واجسادهم . كيلا ينظروا بعيونهم ويفهمـــوا بقلوبهم . ويرجعوا اليه بمحبــةٍ حقيقية ورجاءً عظيـم وامانة كاملة . ويغفـر لهم كثرة خطاياهـــم ويسامحهم بزلاتهم .



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته





الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الخميس من البصخة المقدسة


من عاموس النبي ص 4: 4 



هذا ما يقوله الرب الاله . انكم دخلتم الى بيت أيل فأثمتم وفي جلجال جلعاد أكثرتم النفاق . وفي كل صباح قدمتم ذبائحكم . وفي اليوم الثالث عشوركم . وقرأتم ناموساً خارجاً . طلبوا الاعتراف والانذار لان بني اسرائيل احبـوا هذه قال الرب الاله . فاني أنـــــــــا سأعطيكم ضرس الاسنان في جميـع مدنكم . وعوز الخبز في جميـــــــــع مدنكم . فلم ترجعوا الى يقول الـرب وأنــا أيضاً منعت عنكم المطر قبـــل الحصاد بثلاثــــــــة أشهـــــــــــــر سأمطـــر على مدينة واحـدة وعلى مدينة أخرى لا أمطر جزء واحد يشرب . والجزء الآخر لا أمطر عليه فيجف فتجتمع مدينتان أو ثلاث الى مدينة واحـــدة ليشربوا ماء ولا يرتووا وكذلك لم ترجعوا الىّ قال الــــرب . ضربتكم الحمى والبـرد فأكثرتم نجاساتكم . وأكـل القمص ( أبناء الجراد ) جناتكم وكرومكـــم وتينكم وزيتونكم . وكذلــك أيضاً لم ترجعوا الى قال الرب. فأرسلـت عليكم وبــــاء في طرق مصر. قتلت بالسيف شبانكم مع سلب خيلكم. وأتيت بالنار على عساكركم بغضب. وهكذا أيضاً لم ترجعوا الي قال الرب. فهدمتكم كما هدم الله سدوم وعمورة فصرتم كعشب قد أحرق بالنار ولم ترجعوا الى يقول الرب. لذلك أصنع بك هكذا يا اسرائيل. وبما اني اصنع هذا فاستعد لتدعو الهك يا اسرائيل فها أنا المثبت الرعد والخالق الريح والمبشر بمسيحه في البشر. الخالق الصبح والنسمةوالراكب على أعالـــي الارض الرب الالـــه الضابط الكل هو اسمه . 
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس


المزمور
(54 :18 ,1)

كلامه الين من الدهن وهو نصال . انصت يا الله لصلاتي. ولا تغفل عن تضرعي . 
هلليلويا . 



الانجيل من مرقس
(ص14: 3-11)



وفيما هو في بيت عنيا في منزل سمعان الابرص متكئاً جاءت امرأة . ومعها قارورة طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن فكسرت القارورة وسكبته علي رأسه . وكان قوم قد تذمروا فيما بينهم قائلين . لم كان اتلاف هذا الطيب . فانه كان يمكن أن يباع هذا باكثر من ثلثمائة دينار ويعطى للمساكين وكانوا يؤنبونها فقال لهم يسوع دعوها ما بالكم تعنفونها عملاً حسناً الذى عملته بي . فان المساكين معكم في كل حين . وإذا أردتم أمكنكم أن تحسنوا اليهم في كل حين وأما أنا فلست معكم في كل حين . وما نالته قد فعلته إذ سبقت فدهنت جسدي بهذا الطيب لدفني . الحق أقول لكم . انه حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في العالم كله . يخبر أيضاً بما عملته هذه تذكاراً لها . ثم ان يهوذا الاسخريوطي أحد الاثنى عشر . ذهب الي رؤساء الكهنة لكي يسلمه إليهم . فلما سمعوا فرحوا وأعطوه فضة . فكان يلتمس فرصة كيف يسلمه بحيلة . 

والمجد لله دائما 




طرح الساعة الثالثة 
من ليلة الخميس مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــة 


المرأة التي دهنت رجلي الــرب بالطيب الفائق . ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها من اجل ثبات امانتها وحبها الكثير. هذه اقتنت لها نصيبــاً صالحاً وصيتاً عالياً في جميــع العالم . وبشر الرسل بما فعلته في زوايا الارض. فدام اسمها في جميع الأجيال يتلوه سائر المؤمنين. يـا لهذه المواهب الروحانية وهذه الكرامات العاليـة التي فازت بها . فلنمتلىء غيــرة على فضيلتها ونحب الرب من كل قلوبنا. وليس مثل يهوذا الذي حنق عليها من اجل انها صنعت الخيـر فدفعتة افكاره الشريرة حتى بـــاع سيده . والفضة التي أخذها ثمن الذكي ستهبط معه الى الجحيم . ليفنى اسمـه في جيل واحد ولا يكون له خلف على الارض .




( مرد بحري )

المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 

( مرد قبلي)

فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته



الساعـــة السادسة من ليلة الخميس مـــن البصخة المقدسة


من عاموس النبي ص 3 : 1-11


اسمعوا هـذا القول الذى تكلمت به عليكم يا بيت اسرائيل. وعلى كل القبائل التى أخرجتها مــن أرض مصر قائلاً: اياكم عرفت من بين جميع قبائل الارض. فلذلك أنتقـم منكم عن جميع خطاياكم أيسيــر اثنان معـــاً ولا يعرف بعضهما البعض قط. أيزمجر الاســد في الغابة وليس له فريسة. أيطلــق الشبل صوته من عرينه قط إلا إذا خطف شيئاً أيسقط طيــر على الأرض مـن غير قانص. أيكون فخ على الارض من غـــير أن يصيد شيئاً. أيصوت بــوق في مدينة ولا يهلع الشعب. هل تحدث بلية في مدينة والرب لم يصنعها. أن الرب الاله لا يصنع أمراً إلا ويعلن تأديبه لعبيده الانبياء. أسد قد زمجر فمن لا يخاف الـرب الالــــه تكلـــم فمن لا يتنبأ. اخبروا كور الاشوريين وكور مصر وقولوا. اجتمعوا على جبل السامرة. وانظروا الغرائب الكثيرة التي في وسطها والجور الذي في داخلها. ولــم تعلم ما يكون أمامها يقول الرب بما أنهم يكنزون ظلماً وشقاء في كورهم فلذلك هذا ما يقولــه الرب الاله لصور. أن أرضـك التي حولك تخرب. وقوتك تسقـط منك .

مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(139 :1,2)



نجني يا رب من انسان شرير ومن رجل ظالم انقذني . الذين تفكروا بالظلم في قلبهم النهار كله كانوا يستعدون للقتال . 
هلليلويا . 



الانجيل من يوحنا 
( ص 12: 36-43 )



قال يسوع هذا ثم مضى وتوارى عنهم , ومع هذه الآيات الكثيرة التي صنعها أمامهم لم يؤمنوا به ليتم كلام أشعياء النبي الذي قاله يا رب من صدق خبرنا . ولمن أعلنت ذراع الرب . ومن أجل هذا لم يكونوا ليقدروا أن يؤمنوا لأن أشعياء قال أيضاً . قد طمس عيونهم . وقفل قلوبهم . لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا الى فأشفيهم . قال أشعياء هذا لأنه رأى مجد الله وتكلم عنه . ومع ذلك فان كثيراً من الرؤساء أيضاً آمنوا به ولكنهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمع لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله.
والمجد لله دائما



طرح الساعة السادسة 
من ليلة الخميس مــــن 
البصخــة المقدســــة


اشعياء النبي يصرخ بالروح نحـو الشعب الجاهل بني اسرائيــل . يبكتهم بغير محاباة مـن اجل دنس اعمالهم واثامهم . لما ظهــــر عمانوئيل. وصنع اعمالاً تبهـــر العقول فتعدوا اقواله المملؤة نعمـة ومالوا الى الخرافات والاعمــال الباطلة . وجحدوا مجــد لاهوته اعني الابناء المرذوليـن والزرع الغير المثمر . بكت رأيهم ايــها النبي العظيم لانهم تشبهوا بابائهم واكملوا مكاييلهم . فقال يارب من صدق خبرنا ؟ وذراعك يارب لمـن أعلنت ؟ صوت الرب هـــو ابنه الوحيد الذي تراءى بالجسد لبني اسرائيل. عدله ورحمته اظهرهما فيهم. ومع هذا لم يطيعوا ولم يؤمنوا بــه . كيف يؤمنون واشعياء سبق فنطق مـــن أجلهم هكـــذا قائلاً . انه اطمس عيونهم وبلّد قلوبهم وثقل اذانهم وافهامهم معا ؟ اسمع يــا اسرائيل ليس آخــر يقوم يخلص شعبك من قبله. الا يسـوع مخلص العالم الذي جعل الاثنين واحــداً بتجسده. جاء النور الى خاصتـه وخاصته لم تقبله بل أحبوا الظلمة . والشعوب الغريبة قبلت وصاياه وصارت له شعباً مجتمعاً في كل مكان. وعرفوا رحمته وغزير نعمته التي افاضها عليهم كصلاحه . 



( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته





الساعة التاسعة من ليلة الخميس من البصخة المقدسة


من حزقيال النبي ص 20: 27 - 33


لاجل ذلك كلم بيت اسرائيل يا ابـــن آدم وقل لهم هذا ما يقوله أدونــــــاي الرب. الى هذه الساعة أغضبونـــي اباؤكم بآثامهم التي سقطوا فيهــــــا أمامي وأدخلتهم الى الأرض التــــي بسطت يدي عليها. لأعطيهم ايـــاها فرأوا كل تــــــــــل عال . والى أسفل كـل الاشجار المورقة. وذبحوا هناك الذبائح للآلهــة وقربووا البخور في ذلك الموضع . وسكبوا هناك سكائبهم. فقلت لهم ما هذه الابانا المرتفعة التى تدخلون اليها. فدعى اسمها ابانا الى هـذا اليوم. لذلك قل لبيت اسرائيل . هذا ما يقوله السيد الرب. اذا كنتم ستتنجسون بآثــام الآباء وتتبعـــون أرجاسهم بتقديم باكورات تقدماتكم. واجــازة ابنائكم في النار. تنجســون جميع أفكاركم الى هـذا اليوم . وأنــا أيضاً هل أجاوبكم يا بيت اسرائيل. حــى أنا يقول أدوناي الرب. انني لا اجاوبكم. سـوف لا يخطر هذا على بالكم ولن يكون هكذا. اذ تقولون اننا سنصير مثل الامم. وكقبائل الارض وكنفـوس البشر فنعبد الخشب والحجر فلذلك حي أنـا يقول أدوناى الرب أنني بيــد عزيزة وبذراع عالية. وبغضب مسكـوب املك عليكم .
مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(7 :1,2)



أيها الرب الهي عليك توكلت فخلصني . ومن أيدي جميع الطاردين لي نجني . لئلا يخطفوا نفسي مثل الأسد .

هلليلويا . 




الانجيل من يوحنا 
( ص 10: 29-38)


أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل . فلا يقدر أحد أن يخطفها من يد أبي . أنا وأبي واحد . فتناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه . فأجابهم يسوع قائلاً أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم إياها من عند أبي فمن أجل أي عمل ترجمونني . فأجابه اليهود قائلين . لسنا من أجل عمل حسن نرجمك بل لأجل تجديف . لأنك وأنت انسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً . فأجابهم يسوع وقال . أليس مكتوباً في ناموسكم أنا قلت أنكم آلهة. فإن كان قد قال آلهه لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله. ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له أنتم أنك تجدف لأني قلت أنا ابن الله . ان كنت لا أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي . وان كنت أعملها فان لم تؤمنوا بي . فآمنوا بالأعمال . لتعلموا وتعرفوا أني أنا في أبي وأبي في . 
والمجد لله دائما 



طرح الساعة التاسعة 
من ليلة الخميس مــن 
البصخــة المقدســــة

ايها الناس الجهله المعاندين الشعــب النجس المخالف . اسمعوا الرحــــوم بفمه الالهي يمدح المؤمنين بـه . قائلاً: الذي اعطاني الآب اعظم مـــن كل من على الارض . ليس احد يقدر ان يخطفهم ولا يسلبهم من يد ابي . وانا والآب واحد مع الروح القدس بغير افتراق. وللوقـت تناول اليهود حجارة بحسد عظيم ليرجموه. فأجابهم المخلص بوداعة ليعلمهم . اظهرت لكم أعمالاً حسنة مكرمـــــة جداً من عند ابي . من اجل أى شىء ترجمونني وانــا أريد خلاصكم . اعلموا وتيقنوا ايهـــــا اليهود الجهـــال انني في ابي وأبــــــي فيَّ .




( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته







الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الخميس من البصخة المقدسة



من أرميا النبي ص 8: 4-10


هذا ما يقوله الرب هل من يسقط لا يقوم. ومن يرتد هلا يرجع. لماذا ارتد هذا الشعب ارتداداً وقحــاً. وتمسكوا بهواهم وأبوا أن يرجعوا. انصتوا الآن واسمعوا كلاماً لانه هكذا. ليس أحد من الناس يتـوب عـــن شره قائلاً ماذا صنعت. الذي يجري قد كف عن موضع جريه. كحصان عرقان مــن صهيله. عرف اللقلق في السما ميعاده. واليمامة والسنونـة. وعصفور الحقل عرفـت أوقــــات دخـولـهــا. أما شعبي فلم يعرف حكم الرب. كيف تقولون انا نحن حكماء وناموس الرب لنا. والناموس الذي كان محسوباً للكتبة صار باطلاً وليس حقاً. خزى الحكماء وتملكــم الفزع لانهم رفضوا كلمة الرب. بعيدة هى الحكمة عنهم. 

مجدا للثالوث الاقدس



المزمور
(61 :4 , 1)



خلاصي ومجدي بالهي . اله معونتي . رجائي هو بالله . لأنه الهي ومخلصي . ناصري فلا أتزعزع أبدأ . 
هلليلويا . 




الانجيل من يوحنا 
( ص 12: 44-50 )


فصاح يسوع وقال . الذي يؤمن بي فليس بي يؤمن بل آمن بالذي أرسلني . ومن يراني فقد رأى الذي أرسلني. أنا قد جئت نوراً للعالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث فى الظلمة . وان كان أحد يسمع كلامي ولا يحفظه فأنا لا أدينه . لأني لم آتي لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم . ومن ينكرني ولا يقبل كلامي فله من يدينه . الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو الذي يدينه في اليوم الاخير . لأني لم أتكلم من ذاتي وحدي . بل الآب الذي أرسلني هو الذي أعطاني الوصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم . واعلم ان وصيته هي حياة أبدية . والذي أتكلم أنا به فكما قال لي أبي هكذا أتكلم.
والمجد لله دائما 



طرح الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الخميس
مـن البصخـة المقدســــــة


قال المخلص ابن الله الحي انا هو نور العالم باسره . ومن يؤمن بي ويقبل كلامي لا يمكن ان يلبث في الظلام . ومن يجحدني ولم يرد ان يسمع قولي ولم يطعه . فانا لا ادينه لكن القول الذي قلته انا هـو يدينه . فان القول الذي نطقت بـه ليس هو لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني وهو اعطاني الوصية بماذا اقـول وبماذا انطق . نحن نؤمن انك انت بالحقيقة كلمة الله الآب الصـالح . وان لك القدرة على كـــل شىء وليس شىء يعسر عليــــك . 




( مرد بحري ) 
المسيح مخلصنا جاء وتألم عنا لكي بآلامه يخلصنا 


( مرد قبلي) 
فلنمجده ونرفع اسمه لأنه صنع معنا رحمة كعظيم رحمته​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 مارس 2010)

صلاة الساعة 
الثالثة من يوم 
خميس العهد


من الخروج 
لموسي النبى 
(ص 32: 30 )
و (ص 33: 1-5)



وكان بعد الغد ان قال موسى للشعب. انتم قد اخطأتم خطية عظيمة. فأصعد الآن الى الله لعلى أكفر عن خطيتكم. فرجع موسى الى الرب وقال. اضرع اليك يارب قد خطئ هذا الشعب خطية عظيمة. وصنعوا لهم آلهة من ذهب. والآن ان كنت تغفر لهم خطيتهم فأغفر وإلا فامحنى من سفرك الذى كتبتنى فيه. فقال الرب لموسى من أخطأ أمامى أمحوه من سفرى. والآن امض لتنزل وتقود هذا الشعب الى حيث قلت لك. هوذا ملاكي يسير أمامك. وفى يوم افتقادى. اجلب عليهم خطيتهم. فضرب الرب الشعب بسبب صنع العجل الذى صنعه هرون. وقال الرب لموسى اذهب وانطلق من ههناز أنت وشعبك هؤلاء الذين أخرجتهم من أرض مصر. الى الارض التى أقسمت لابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب قائلاً لنسلك أعطيها. وأنا أرسل أمامك ملاكى. ويطرد الآمورى والكلدانى والفرزانى واليبوسانى والكنعانى وادخلك الى الارض التى تفيض لبناً وعسلاً. وأما أنا فلا أصعد معك. لانك شعب صلب الرقبة لئلا افنيك فى الطريق. فلما سمع الشعب هذا الكلام القاسى ناحوا. فقال الرب لبنى اسرائيل. أنتم شعب صلب الرقبة. انظروا لئلا أتى عليكم بضربة أخرى فابيدكم. 

( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )




من الخروج 
يشوع بن شيراخ 
(ص 24: 1-15)



الحكمة تمدح نفسها. وتقبل طالبيها. وتفتخر وسط الجماعات. وتفتح فاها. فى جماعة العلىز وتفتخر أمام قوته. قائلة انى خرجت من فم العلى. وتفتخر أمام قوته. قائلة انى خرجت من فم العلى. وغشيت الارض مثل الضباب وسكنت فى الاعالى. وعرشى فى عامود سحاب وطفت حول السماء وحدى وسلكت فى عمق الغمر وفى أمواج البحر. والارض بأسرها وهبط فى كل الشعوب وكل الامم فى هذه كلها التمست مسكناً فبأى ميراث أحل حينئذ أوصانى خالق الجميع والذى خلقنى. عينى مسكنى وقال اسكنى فى يعقوب. ورثى فى اسرائيل. قبل الدهور ومن البدء خلقنى والى الابد لا أزول وقد خدمت أمامه فى الخيمة المقدسة وهكذا فى صهيون ثبتنى. لاسكن فى مدينته المحبوبة وسلطانى فى أورشليم. 

( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )



من زكريا النبى 
(ص 9-15:11)



وبدم عهدك أنت أيضاً أطلق أسراك من الجب الذى ليس فيه ماء إرجعوا الى الحصن يا أسرى الرجاء وبدل يوم واحد من سبيك سأرد عليك ضعفين لانى أوترت يهوذا لنفسي مثل قوس ملأت أفرايم وأقيم أولادك يا صهيون على بنى ياوان وأقويك كسيف محارب والرب يكون عليهم وقوسه يخرج مثل البرق والرب الضابط الكل يبوق فى بوق عظيم. 
مجداً للثالوث الأقدس




من أمثال سليمان
(ص29: 27)
و (ص 30 : 1)

يا ابنى هب كلامى وتب. هذه الاشياء التى يقولها الانسان للذين يؤمنون بالله. وأنا أسكت لانى أعقل من كل انسان. وليس لي حكمة البشر. الله هو الذى علمنى الحكمة. وأنا أعرف معرفة القديسين. من الذى جمع الرياح فى حضنه. ومن الذى صر المياه فى ثوبه. من الذى تسلط على أقطار الارض من هو اسمه واسم أبنه لان قول الله مختار وممحص ومعرفة الناموس هى ذكر حسن وهو ذاته ينصر الذين يخافونه لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذب.

مجداً للثالوث الأقدس 


مـزمـور
( مز 93 : 13 – 15 )

يتصيدون على نفس الصديق. ويلقون الى الحكم دماً زكياً وسيكافئهم بأثمهم وشرهم. ويبيدهم الرب إلهى. الليلويا.


الإنجيل من متى 
(ص 26 : 17 – 19)


وفى اليوم الاول من الفطير. وجاء التلاميذ الى يسوع قائلين: أين تريد أن نعد الفصح لتأكله. وأما هو فقال لهم. اذهبوا الى هذه المدينة الى فلان الرجل وقولوا له. المعلم يقول أن زمانى قد أقتربز وعندك أصنع فصحي مع تلاميذى. ففعل التلاميذ كما قال لهم يسوع وأعدوا الفصح. 

(و المجد لله دائماً)







صلاة الساعة 
السادسة من يوم 
خميـس العـهد


من الخروج 
أرميا النبى 
(ص 7: 2-15)


اسمعوا كلمة الرب يا جميع اليهودية. هذا ما يقول رب القوات إله اسرائيل قوموا طرقكم وأعمالكم فأسكنكم فى هذا الموضع. لا تتكلوا على نفوسكم ولا على كلام الكذب. لانه لاينفعكم البتة قائلين: هذا هو هيكل الرب. لانكم إذا قومتم طرقكم وأعمالكم. وأجريتم الحكم بين الرجال وصاحبه ولم تظلموا الغريب واليتيم والارملة ولم تسفكوا دماً زكياً فى هذا الموضع. فى الارض التى أعطيتها لكم ولآبائكم من الابد والى الدهر. فأن توكلتم على كلام الكذب الى لا تستفيدون منه وتسرقون وتقتلون وتزنون وتحلفون بالكذب على الظلم وتبخرون للبعل وتتبعون ىلهة غريبة لم تعرفوها فأنه سيكون شر لكم. ثم تأتون وتقفون أمامى فى البيت الذى دعي اسمي عليه وتقولون اننا قد فرغنا من ان نعمل الخطايا جميعها. هل بيتى مغارة لصوص هذا الذى دعي اسمى عليه امامكم هأنذا قد رأيت ذلك جعلت اسمى فيه أولاً. ورأيتم ما قد صنعت به بسبب شر شعبى اسرائيل. والان بما انكم عملتم هذه الاعمال كلها وقد كلمتكم فلم تسمعوا لى ودعوتكم فلم تجيبونى فالآن سأصنع ببيتى هذا الذى دعى اسمى عليه. هذا الذى انتم تترجونه. وبالموضع الذى اعطيه لكم ولابائكم كما صنعت بشيلوه واخرجكم كما أخرجت جميع اخوتكم كل نسل افرايم.

( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )






من الخروج 
حزقيال النبى 
(ص 20: 39-44)


وأنتم يا بيت اسرائيل. اسمعوا قول الربز هذا ما يقوله ادوناى الرب. ليقلع كل واحد وواحد منكم عن شروره. وبعد ذلك تطيعونى. ولا تنجسوا اسمى القدوس بأصنامكم وأعمالكم لانى أتيت على جبل قدسي. على جبل جبل اسرائيل العالي يقول الرب. هناك يتعبد لي كل بيت اسرائيل. وهناك اقبلكم الىز وهناك أطلب قرابينكم وباكورات مرفوعاتكم مع جميع مقدساتكم. وبرائحة البخور اقبلكم الى إذ اخرجتكم من بين الشعوب وقبلتكم الى من الكور التى تشتتم فيها. وأتقدس فيكم أمام أعين الامم فتعملون انى أنا هو الرب. حينما ادخلتكم الى أرض اسرائيل. الى الارض التى مددت يدي عليها لاعطيها لابائكم. وفى ذلك الموضع تذكرون طرقكم النجسة وأعمالكم الشريرة التى تنجستم بها. وترون وتنظرون وجوهكم فى كل ظلمكم وتعلمون انى أنا هو الرب حين ما اصنع بكم هكذا. لكيلا يتدنس اسمى كطرقكم الرديئة وأعمالكم الفاسدة يقول ادوناى الرب
( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )


من يشوع بن شيراخ 
(ص 12: 13 )
و (ص 13: 1)



من يرحم راقياً قد لدغته الحية او يشفق على الذين يدنون من الوحوش. هكذا الذى يساير الرجل الخاطئ النشوان (يمتزج) بخطاياه انه يلبث معك ساعة وان ملت لا يثبت. العدو يتملق بشفتيه ويفكر فى قلبه يأتمر ليسقطك فى الحفرة. حفرة العدو تدمع عيناه وان وجد فرصة لا يشبع من دمك. ان لحقك شر وجدته قريباً منك ويوهمك انه سيعينك وهو يعطيك مرارة ويحرك رأسه ليضرب بيديه ويتأسف جداً ويعبس وجهه.من يلمس القار يتلوث به. ومن يمشى مع المتكبر يشبهه.

مجداً للثالوث الأقدس


من أمثال سليمان
(ص29: 27)
و (ص 30 : 1)



يا ابنى هب كلامى وتب. هذه الاشياء التى يقولها الانسان للذين يؤمنون بالله. وأنا أسكت لانى أعقل من كل انسان. وليس لي حكمة البشر. الله هو الذى علمنى الحكمة. وأنا أعرف معرفة القديسين. من الذى جمع الرياح فى حضنه. ومن الذى صر المياه فى ثوبه. من الذى تسلط على أقطار الارض من هو اسمه واسم أبنه لان قول الله مختار وممحص ومعرفة الناموس هى ذكر حسن وهو ذاته ينصر الذين يخافونه لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذب.

مجداً للثالوث الأقدس 




مـزمـور
( مز 30: 13-18)


ولتصر خرصاء الشفاه الغاشة. المتكلمة على الصديق بالاثم. لانى سمعت المذمة من كثيرين يسكنون حولي حين اجتمعوا على جميعاً تآمروا على اخذ نفسي. الليلويا.




الإنجيل من مرقس 
(ص 14 : 12 – 16)


وفى اليوم الاول من الفطير اذ كانوا يذبحون الفصح. قال له تلاميذهز اين تريد ان نمضى ونعد لتأكل الفصح. فأرسل اثنين من تلاميذه وقال لهما. اذهبا الى المدينة فسيلقاكما رجل حامل جرة ماء فأتبعاه. وحيثما يدخل فقولا لرب البيت ان المعلم يقول اين موضع الراحة الذى ىكل فيه الفصح مع تلاميذىز فهو يريكما علية كبيرة مفروشة معدة. فهناك أعدا لنا. فخرج التلميذان واتيا الى المدينة فوجدا كما قال لهما. وأعد الفصح (و المجد لله دائماً) 



صلاة الساعة 
التاسعة من يوم 
خميـس العـهد


من سفر التكوين 
لموسي النبى 
(ص 22: 1-19)




وحدث بعد هذه الامور ان الله امتحن ابراهيم وقال له يا ابراهيم يا ابراهيم. فقال هأنذا. قال له خذ ابنك الحبيب الذى تحبه اسحق وامض الى الارض المرتفعة وأصعده لى هناك محرقة. على احد الجبال التى أريك. فقام ابراهيم مبكراً وأسرج اتانه. واخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه. واسحق ابنه وشقق حطب المحرقة. وقام ومضى الى الموضع الذى قال له الله. وفى اليوم الثالث رفع ابراهيم عينيه فأبصر المكان من بعيد. فقال ابراهيم لغلاميه اجلسا انتما ههنا مع الاتان. وأنا والغلام نمضى الى هناك. فنسجد ونرجع اليكما. فأخذ ابراهيم حطب المحرقة وحمله اسحق ابنه. وأخذ بيده النار والسكين وذهبا كلاهما معاًز وقال اسحق لابراهيم ابيه يا ابى فقال ماذا تقول يا ابنى. قال هوذا النار والحطب فأين الحمل الذى يقدم للمحرقةز فقال ابراهيم. ان الله يأتى له بحمل للمحرقة يا ابنى ومضيا كلاهما معاً فلما وصل الى المكان الذى له الله عنه بنى هناك ابراهيم مذبحاً ورفع عليه الحطب. وأوثق اسحق ابنه. ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب, ومد ابراهيم يده. ليأخذ اسحق ابنه. ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب. ومد ابراهيم يده ليأخذ السكين ليذبح اسحق ابنه. فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء قائلاً. ابراهيم ابراهيم فقال هأنذا. فقال لا تمدد يدك الى الغلام. ولا تفعل به شيئاً. لانى الان علمت إنك تخاف الله. ولم تشفق علىابنك الحبيب لاجلى. فرفع ابراهيم عينيه. ونظر واذا الكبش واصعده محرقة. عوضاً عن اسحق ابنه. وسمى ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع الرب ترأى لي على هذا الجبل. ونادى ملاك الرب ابراهيم مرة ثانية من السماء قائلاً أنى أقسمت بذاتى يقول الرب. بما انك عملت بكلامى. ولم تشفق على ابنك الحبيب من أجلى. لاباركنك تبريكاً واكثرن نسلك تكثيراً كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذى على شاطئ البحر. ويرث نسلك مدن مضايقيك وتتبارك بك جميع قبائل الارض. من أجل انك سمعت لقولي. ثم رجع ابراهيم الي غلاميه. فقاموا وانصرفوا معاً الي بئر الحلف (بئر سبع) . 
( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )




من أشعيا النبي 
(ص 61: 1-6)

روح الرب على. لذلك مسحنى لأبشر المساكين. وأرسلنى لاشفى المنكسري القلوب. وابشر المسبيين بالعتق والعمى بالبصر لانادى بسنة مقبولة للرب وبيوم المجازاة وأعزى جميع النائحين. وأعطى مجداً لنائحى صهيون عوضاً عن الرماد. ودهن فرح للنائحين. وحلة مجد بدل روح كآبة القلب. فيدعون جيل الابرار وغرس الرب الممجد. ويبنون خرب الدهر ويشيدون ما دمر منذ القدم ويجددون المدن الموحشة التى خربت من منذ أجيال وتأتى الغرباء ويرعون غنمهم. والقبائل الغريبة يكونون لهم حراثين وكرامين. أما أنتم فتدعون كهنة الرب وخدام الله وتأكلون قوة الامم ومن الغنى يتعجبون منكم ويتلاشى حزنكم وتنالون وترثون دائماً فى أرضهم. وتأخذون نصيبهم. ويكون لكم فرح

( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )


من سفر التكوين
لموسى النبى 
(ص 14: 17-20)



ثم خرج ملك سدوم فتلقاه ابرام بعد رجوعه من حرب كدر لعومر والملوك الذين معه الى مرج شوى الذى هو مرج الملك واخرج ملكي صادق ملك ساليم خبزاً وخمراً لانه كان كاهن الله العلى وبارك ابرام وقال مبارك ابرام من الله العلى الذى خلق السماء والارض ومبارك الله العلى هذا الذى أسلم أعداءك فى يديك وأعطاه العشر من كل شئ. 

( مجداً للثالوث الأقدس )




من أيوب الصديق
(ص27: 1 )
و (ص28: 1-13)


حي هو الرب الذى حكم على هكذا والضابط الكل الذى أحزن نفسي انه مادامت نسمتى فى وروح القدس فى أنفى. لن تنطق شفتاى اثماً. ولا تتلو نفسي ظلماً. حاشاى أن أقول انكم أبرار الى الآن ولن أقلع عن كمالي. وقد تمسكت بالحق فلا أتركه عنى. ولست أعرف انى فعلت شيئاً من الشر أو الظلم. بل أعدائى يصيرون مثل سقوط المنافقين والقائمون على مثل هلاك مخالفى الناموس فأنه ما هو رجاء المنافق إذا صبر وتوكل على الرب. أتراه يخلص. أو يسمع الرب صلاتهز أو إذا أتى عليه ضيق. هل يجد أى دالة أمامه. أو إذا صرخ اليه هل يسمعه. بل إنى أعرفكم بما فى يدي الرب ولا أكذب بما هو عند الضابط الكل. هوذا كلكم تعلمون انه باطل. هو نصيب الرجل المنافق. من قبل الرب وخذى الاقوياء يأتى عليه من قبل الضابط الكل إن كثر بنوه فيكونون للذبح واذ إعتزوا يتصدقون. والباقون له موتاً يمون. وأراملهم لا يرحمهم أحد. جمعوا الفضة كالتراب. وأعدوا الذهب كالطين. هذه جميعها يأخذها الصديقون. ويرث أهل البيت أمواله. بيته صار مثل العثة ومثل العنكبوت. يضطجع الغنى ولا يعود ليفتح عينيه فلا يوجد. دخلت عليه الاحزان كالمياه فى الليل فيحمله الضباب. ويأخذه اليقظ فيذهب. ويقتلعه من مقره مهاناً منبوذاً ولا يشفق عليه. وهروباً يهرب من يديه فيرفع يديه عليه ويستأصله من مكانه. الموضع الذى استخرجوا منه الفضة لا يوجد. واستخرجوا الحديد من الارض ومن الحجريشغل النحاس. وضع للظلمة حداً. وهو يفحص فى كل قصى. على الحجر الذى فى الظلمة وظلال الموت. ويقطع جيراً من الوادى. والذين ينسون البر مرضوا من البشر. والارض تأتى بالخبز. ينقلب اسفلها كما بالنار. حجارتها هى موضع الياقوت وترابها ذهب. سبيل لم يعرفه طير. ولم تنظره عين باشق. ولم يطأه بنو المتكبرين. ولم يعبره الاسد. الى الزاوية يمد يده ويهدم الجبال من أساتها. ويقلب قوة الانهار وأظهر لهم كل فعل جليل رأته أعينهم. وكشف قوته نوراً. أما الحكمة فأين توجد. وأين مقر الفهم لا يعرف الانسان الطريق ولا توجد لها فى البشر. 
مجداً للثالوث الأقدس



عظة لأبينا القديس 
أنبا شنوده




وقد توجد أعمال نخالها أنها صالحة ولكنها رديئة عند الله. وذلك اننا نتغاضى عن بعضنا بعضاً فنخطئ فى المواضع المقدسة. لان الرب لم يغرس فى الفردوس الاشجار الصالحة والغير الصالحة بل غرسه من الاشجار الصالحة فقط. ولم يغرس فيه أشجاراً غير مثمرة أو رديئة الثمر. وليس هذا فقط. بل والناس أنفسهم الذين جعلهم هناك عندما خالفوا لم يحتملهم بل أخرجهم منه. فمن هذا اعلموا أيها الاخوة الاحباء انه لا يجب أن تملا مساكن الله المقدسة من الناس الاشرار والصالحين. كما فى العالم المملوء من الخطاة والظالمين والقديسين والانجاس ولكن الذين يخطئون لا يتركهم فيها بل يخرجهم أنا أعرف أن الارض كلها هى للرب فأن كان هكذا بيته وكذا الارض كلها فالذين يسكنون فيها يحيون به لهذا يجب علينا أن نخافه ونحفظ وصاياه فاذا ما سقطنا فى واحدة منها فلنبك ونتحب أمامه حتى إذا ما رأى تنهد وشوق انفسنا مثل المرآة التى بلت قدميه بدموعها نكون حقاً مستحقين
صوته الحلو القائل مغفورة لك خطاياك اذهب بسلام إيمانك قد خلصك وقد رأيتم يا اخوتىان الايمان يعمل الخلاص ويعلن شوقه فيه فأذن كل من ليس له شوق فى حفظ وصايا الله وغيرة فى اقتداء العقلاء بالروح الذين شهد لهم انهم عرفوا الحق وقبلوا نصيحته بأعمالهم. والذين ليس لهم إيمان يسقطون فى كل عمل ردئ ويهلكون النفس كما هو مكتوب أن الرجل العاقل يقبل النصيحة ويعمل والجاهل يسقط على وجهه. 


مـزمـور
( مز 122 : 1 )


الرب يرعانى فلا يعوزنى شئ فى مكان خضرة أسكننى. على ماء الراحة ربانى. الليلويا.



الإنجيل من متى 
(ص 26 : 17 – 19)


وفى اليوم الاول من الفطير تقدم الى يسوع تلاميذه قائلين. أين تريد أن نعد لك الفصح لتأكله. أما هو فقال لهم. أذهبوا الى المدينة الى فلان الرجل وقولوا له. المعلم يقول أن وقتى قد قرب وعندك اصنع فصحى مع تلاميذي ففعل التلاميذ كما قال لهم يسوع واعدوا الفصح.

( و المجد لله دائماً) ​





قداس يوم
خميس العهد


البولس 
من الرسالة إلي أهل
كورنثوس الاولى 
(ص 11 : 23 )




لانى تسلمت من الرب ما قد سلمته اليكم أن الرب يسوع فى الليلة التى أسلم فيها أخذ خبزاً. وشكر وكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى الذى يقسم عنكم. هذا اصنعوه لذكرى. وكذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً. هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمى اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى فأنكم كلما تاكلون من هذا الخبز. وتشربون من هذه الكأس تبشرون بموت الرب الى أن يجئ لان كل من يأكل من هذه الخبز أو يشرب من كاس الرب بغير استحقاق يكون مجرماً فى جسد الرب ودمه. فليمتحن الانسان نفسه وهكذا فليأكل من هذا الخبز ويشرب من هذه الكأس. لان الذى يأكل ويشرب بدون أستحقاق. فأنما يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه إذ أنه لم يميز جسد الرب. ومن أجل ذلك كثر فيكم المرضى والسقماء وكثيرون يرقدون. لاننا لو كنا حكمنا على أنفسنا لما حكم علينا. وفى دينونتنا هذه انما يؤدبنا الرب. لئلا ندان مع العالم. إذا يا إخوتى حين تجتمعون للأكل فلينتظر بعضكم بعضاً وان كان أحد يجوع فليأكل فى بيته لكي لا يكون اجتماعكم للدينونة واما الامور الباقية فعندما أجئ أرتبها.

(نعمة الله الأب فلتحل على ابائى واخوتى .أمين)





مـزمـور
(مز 22 : 4-5 
و مز40: 8)


هيأت قدامى مائدة مقابل الذين يضايقونى. الذى أكل خبزى رفع على عقبه. الليلويا.



الإنجيل من متى 
(ص 26 : 20 – 29)



ولما كان المساء إتكأ مع تلاميذه الاثنى عشر. وفيما هم يأكلون قال لهم الحق اقول لكم أن واحداً منكم يسلمنى. فحزنوا جداً وابتدأ كل واحد منهم يقول ألعلى أنا هو يارب. أما هو فأجاب قائلاً الذى يغمس يده معى فى الصحفة هو يسلمنى. وأن ابن البشر ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه فويل لذلك الرجب الذى به يسلم ابن الانسان. قد كلن خير لذلك الانسان لو لم يولد. فأجاب يهوذا مسلمه وقال. ألعلى أنا هو يامعلم. فقال له أنت قلت. وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع خبزاً وباركه وقسمه. وأعطى تلاميذه وقال خذوا كلوا فان هذا هو جسدي. وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا من هذه الكأس كلكم لان هذا هو دمىالذى للعهد الجديد الذى يسفك عن كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا. واقول لكم انى من الان لا اشرب من عصير هذه الكرمة الى ذلك اليوم الذى فيه أشربه معكم جديداً فى ملكوت أبى. (و المجد لله دائماً) 
​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 مارس 2010)

للموضوع باقي ...اسف جداااا للتأخير​


----------

